# 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil



## dmxforever (11. Oktober 2012)

*16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ein 16jähriger Junge aus Shawnee im Bundesstaat Kansas/U.S.A. starb Mitte August an den Folgen eines Stromschlages den er sich beim Zerlegen des Familien-Computers zuzog.

Laut Aussagen des zuständigen Polizeibeamten Capt. Dan Tennis war der Junge ein geübter und interessierter Computer-Bastler, der zwar als Vorsichtsmaßnahme die Verbindung zwischen Netzteil und Steckdose kappte, jedoch übersah bzw. nicht wusste, dass das Netzeil darüber hinaus noch Strom speichern kann.


Quellen:
Shawnee teen electrocuted while working on computer - KCTV5
Teen electrocuted while taking apart unplugged computer - Digital Life


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

OMG! Ich hatte Glück gehabt, ich wusste es auch nicht, als ich das erste mal ein NT geöffnet habe...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Die Warnhinweise diesbezüglich sind ja soo einfach zu übersehen... Vielleicht sollte extra für die USA noch ein akustischer Warnhinweis ertönen, sobald der Schraubendreher angesetzt wird...


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

LC-Power kennt Warnhinweise nicht! (bzw nicht wirklich deutlich) ich habs erst danach gesehen! :/


----------



## King_Sony (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Kondensatoren vollständig entladen sind?


----------



## Niza (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Das Problem hat jedes Netzteil 
Egal welcher Hersteller:
Das Problem sind :
*Geladene Kondensatoren* die noch geladen sind obwohl das Netzteil von der Steckdose abgeschlossen ist.
"Eine große Gefahr die sehr oft unterschätzt wird. Berührt man versehentlich   einen geladenen Kondensator mit hoher Spannung und es kommt zu einem Stromfluss über das Herz, so wird man   dies wahrscheinlich nicht überleben.
Fließen 0,1A für eine Dauer von 100ms über das   menschliche Herz, so herrscht extreme Lebensgefahr "
laut Quelle
elektropla.net - F.A.Q. & How 2 - Wann wird Das Basteln gefährlich ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man auch nicht an soetwas rumbasteln. Ich sag nur "No user serviceable parts inside"...

Nach dem Ziehen des Netzsteckers noch einmal den Ein-Schalter des Rechners betätigen entlädt die Kondensatoren in der Regel.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Kondensatoren vollständig entladen sind?


 
das wäre allerdings mal interessant.  könnte auch den ein- oder anderen von uns bewahren


----------



## MyArt (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Trotzdem tragisch für die Eltern... 

Aber das mal Allgemein nicht an Netzteile geht sollte ja bekannt sein^^


----------



## Koyote (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Sind die Kondensatoren nach dem Stromschlag an dem Jungen dann eigentlich entladen oder gibts da noch Restladung?


----------



## King_Sony (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Der angefasste wird jetzt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach leer sein, die anderen könnten theoretisch noch Restspannung haben/voll sein*afaik*


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie lange sowas dauert...


----------



## AnthraX (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Die frage die sich mir gerade stellt ist, Sind nur Kondensatoren im netzteil geladen, oder im ganzen PC? Kann mir da einer von euch aufschluss drüber geben? Wenn das im PC der fall sein sollte, dann würden aj fast alle in Lebengefah schweben xD Die spannung des netzteils wird ja aber nicht einfach so an das MB weitergegeben?


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard sind ja nicht für Netzspannung, von daher sind die ungefährlich. Er wird vermutlich an die Siebelkos der Primärseite des NTs gekommen sein, die enthalten Netzspannung.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Die frage die sich mir gerade stellt ist, Sind nur Kondensatoren im netzteil geladen, oder im ganzen PC? Kann mir da einer von euch aufschluss drüber geben? Wenn das im PC der fall sein sollte, dann würden aj fast alle in Lebengefah schweben xD Die spannung des netzteils wird ja aber nicht einfach so an das MB weitergegeben?


 
Es sind noch alle Kondensatoren geladen,  aber alle außer denen im Netzteil sind so klein, dass es ungefährlich wäre  und sie auch viel schneller entladen.


Zum Netzteil:   Eine Expertenmeinung wäre mir grade lieb.   

Ich schalte es immer aus, zieh den Stecker, und drücke ca. 5sek.  den Startknopf.   Reicht das?


----------



## blackout24 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Auch die Kondensator die er mit sich selbst kurzgeschlossen hat können noch etwas Restladung haben. Am besten einfach mit nem dicken Schraubenzieher an der Unterseite der Platine schön alles mal kurzschliessen. Können zwar ein paar Funken fliegen aber sollte dann leer sein.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Alles kurzschließen, dann geht das NT doch kaputt  Wenn dann irgendwie einen Stecker von der Wand so umfunktionieren, dass da nur die Erdung ein Kabel hat und dieses an die Kondensatoren halten???


----------



## Zoon (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Mach ich selbst bei "ungefährlichen" Sachen wie PC Reinigung, Netztecker ziehen und noch zusätzl. den Power Taster drücken. Machmal sieht man dabei auch wie noch kurz die Lüfter zucken beim "entladen".


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn dann irgendwie einen Stecker von der Wand so umfunktionieren, dass da nur die Erdung ein Kabel hat und dieses an die Kondensatoren halten???


 
Um Himmels Willen, macht keine Experimente mit Elementen der Netzversorgung!!! Da besteht Lebensgefahr. Wenn durch einen solchen modifizierten Stecker jemand zu Schaden kommt und/oder das Haus abfackelt zahlt übrigens keine Versicherung... 
Auf was für Ideen manche kommen...


----------



## Lt.Ford (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Zoon schrieb:


> Mach ich selbst bei "ungefährlichen" Sachen wie PC Reinigung, Netztecker ziehen und noch zusätzl. den Power Taster drücken. Machmal sieht man dabei auch wie noch kurz die Lüfter zucken beim "entladen".


 
krass, sowas hatte ich noch nie ^^ bei mir passiert einfach rein gar nix ^^
aber ich hatte auch glück, ich hab auch schon mal an nem netzteil hantiert (lüfter getauscht, zum glück war der rest des netzteil durch eine dicke folie "abgeschirmt"). werde das allerdings auch nie wieder machen.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen, macht keine Experimente mit Elementen der Netzversorgung!!! Da besteht Lebensgefahr. Wenn durch einen solchen modifizierten Stecker jemand zu Schaden kommt und/oder das Haus abfackelt zahlt übrigens keine Versicherung...
> Auf was für Ideen manche kommen...


 
Warum, wenn nur der "Pin" für die Erdung eingesteckt ist, also quasi die beiden Metallteile außen, was kann da passieren? Man nimmt sich dazu einfach ein Netzkabel und entfernt die Pins für die Stromkontakte, da kann doch nichts passieren?!


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

Leute einfach den Power-Knopf gedrückt halten, das reicht. Ich hatte schon mal nen PC der dann kurzzeitig nochmal ansprang. Und wenn man nicht IM Netzteil rumwühlen will, ist das eh unkritisch.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Warum, wenn nur der "Pin" für die Erdung eingesteckt ist, also quasi die beiden Metallteile außen, was kann da passieren? Man nimmt sich dazu einfach ein Netzkabel und entfernt die Pins für die Stromkontakte, da kann doch nichts passieren?!


 Nichts passiert dann, da du nur die Erdung angeschlossen hast. Nützt dir aber auch nix


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Nichts passiert dann, da du nur die Erdung angeschlossen hast. Nützt dir aber auch nix


 
Doch es erdet alles was mit dem Erdungskabel verbunden ist?


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Doch es erdet alles was mit dem Erdungskabel verbunden ist?


 Ja, aber was soll dir das in dem Fall hier bringen? Damit entlädst du keine Kondensatoren.


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Welchen Sinn hat es für das Netzteil Strom zu speichern?


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich dachte er hätte sich nen Stromschlag geholt weil der drangepackt hat, also erdet man einfach die Kondensatoren, indem man das eine Kabel dranhält? Bringt es mit dem Power-Knopf wirklich?



Robonator schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat es für das Netzteil Strom zu speichern?


 
Um Strom umzuwandeln, ist durch bestimmte Schaltungen notwendig, und um nach einem Stromausfall noch ne halbe Sekunde an  zu bleiben


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Robonator schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat es für das Netzteil Strom zu speichern?


 
Naja, das Stromnetz ist mit allem möglichen "verschmutzt". Diese Schwankungen müssen durch die Siebung aufgefangen/ausgeglichen werden.


Und was soll es bringen, wenn du EINEN Pin des Elkos mit der Erde berührst? Höchstens könnte der FI fliegen. Da fließt kein Strom, da der Kreis offen ist. Der Elko selbst befindet sich hinter der Gleichrichtung, also gelten hier andere "Regeln" als bei der statischen Aufladung des Körpers, die man durchs Berühren eines geerdeten Gegenstands (Heizkörper, ...) abbauen kann... Außerdem kannste nicht von ausgehen, dass der Schutzkontakt auch wirklich korrekt beschaltet ist - besonders in älteren Installationen siehts wild aus hinter dem Plastikdeckel. Nicht das du dich noch selbst wortwörtlich >erdest< ....


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> krass, sowas hatte ich noch nie ^^ bei mir passiert einfach rein gar nix ^^
> aber ich hatte auch glück, ich hab auch schon mal an nem netzteil hantiert (lüfter getauscht, zum glück war der rest des netzteil durch eine dicke folie "abgeschirmt"). werde das allerdings auch nie wieder machen.


 
unterschiedlich.  mein jetziger pc macht da auch nix mehr, beim alten sind alle LEDs und lüfter für ca. 1 sek.  angesprungen.  ist nicht zu utnerschätzen, was da noch gespeichert ist ...


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich dachte er hätte sich nen Stromschlag geholt weil der drangepackt hat, also erdet man einfach die Kondensatoren, indem man das eine Kabel dranhält? Bringt es mit dem Power-Knopf wirklich?


Normalerweise fließt auf der Seite kein Strom raus. Und die Erdung ist auch an keinem stromführenden Teil angeschlossen, zumindest sollte sie das nicht. Ansnonsten fliegt nämlich die Sicherung. Wenn du also nur die Erdung anschließt passiert überhaupt nichts.




ct5010 schrieb:


> Um Strom umzuwandeln, ist durch bestimmte  Schaltungen notwendig, und um nach einem Stromausfall noch ne halbe  Sekunde an  zu bleiben


 Die Wechselspannung aus der Dose muss gleichgerichtet werden. Dafür werden diese "dicken" Kondensatoren benötigt. Die kann man auch oft ganz gut durch die Lüftungsgitter sehen.


----------



## Locuza (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich habe auch schon mal einen Stromschlag kassiert von den Kondensatoren. Das Gefühl im Handgelenk ist für paar Minuten total creepy 
Aber das Netzteil war schon 5 Jahre alt und die Kapazität der Kondensatoren dementsprechend auch schwach.
Bei einem neuen Netzteil würde ich nicht unbedingt mehr ohne eine Entladung spielen wollen. 

Hätte jetzt aber wirklich nicht erwartet, dass dort Lebensgefahr herrscht, wenn man schon an Steckdosen fummeln kann.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ist nicht zu utnerschätzen, was da noch gespeichert ist ...


 
Sehe ich auch so...



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal einen Stromschlag kassiert von den Kondensatoren. Das Gefühl im Handgelenk ist für paar Minuten total creepy
> Aber das Netzteil war schon 5 Jahre alt und die Kapazität der Kondensatoren dementsprechend auch schwach.
> Bei einem neuen Netzteil würde ich nicht unbedingt mehr ohne eine Entladung spielen wollen.
> 
> Hätte jetzt aber wirklich nicht erwartet, dass dort Lebensgefahr herrscht, wenn man schon an Steckdosen fummeln kann.


 
In so nem Kondensator ist der Strom ja gespeichert.



bingo88 schrieb:


> Normalerweise fließt auf der Seite kein Strom raus. Und die Erdung ist auch an keinem stromführenden Teil angeschlossen, zumindest sollte sie das nicht. Ansnonsten fliegt nämlich die Sicherung. Wenn du also nur die Erdung anschließt passiert überhaupt nichts.



Hast immer noch nciht verstanden worauf ich hinaus will: Ich wollte damit die Kondensatoren MANUELL EINZELN entladen...



bingo88 schrieb:


> Die Wechselspannung aus der Dose muss gleichgerichtet werden. Dafür werden diese "dicken" Kondensatoren benötigt. Die kann man auch oft ganz gut durch die Lüftungsgitter sehen.



Oder so 

Theoretisch kann einem doch nichts wirklcih passieren, falls man nicht geerdet ist?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann einem doch nichts wirklcih passieren, falls man nicht geerdet ist?


 
doch.  es gibt zwar keinen stromfluss,   aber einen ladungsaustausch zwischen dir und dem kondensator, sodass ihr danach ungefähr gleich geladen seid.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> doch.  es gibt zwar keinen stromfluss,   aber einen ladungsaustausch zwischen dir und dem kondensator, sodass ihr danach ungefähr gleich geladen seid.


 
Sprich wenn ich dann aufstehe  oder etwas geerdetes anfasse gibt es Stromfluss oder wie? Sorry unsere Physiklehrerin war einfach nur


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Aber so langsam schweifen wir vom eigentlichen Thema ab, oder? ct5010 kann seine Fragen bestimmt noch einmal mit dem Elektriker des Vertrauens klären - da bekommt er dann sogar richtige Antworten .


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Warum ich denke es interessiert viele, die an NTs rumhantieren wollen...


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> doch.  es gibt zwar keinen stromfluss,   aber einen ladungsaustausch zwischen dir und dem kondensator, sodass ihr danach ungefähr gleich geladen seid.


 In den Dingern liegt bei uns 230V Gleichspannung. Ist also wie ne Batterie, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sich das Ding blitzartig entladen kann (hat quasi keinen Innenwiderstand). Berührst du irgendwie beide Pole gleichzeitig bekommst du ordentlich einen geballert, egal ob du geerdet bist oder nicht.



> Hast immer noch nciht verstanden worauf ich hinaus will: Ich wollte damit die Kondensatoren MANUELL EINZELN entladen...


Willst du den Draht da dran halten?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Warum ich denke es interessiert viele, die an NTs rumhantieren wollen...


 
Weil, wie du bestimmt schon bemerkt hast, Lebensgefahr besteht und man nicht einfach irgendwelchen Typen aus einem Forum in diesem Thema vertrauen schenken sollte. Gerade, wenn man in der Schule nicht in der Lage war, die Grundlagen zu verstehen.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Willst du den Draht da dran halten?


 
Ja, da wo man anfasst sollte natürlich isoliert sein 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Weil, wie du bestimmt schon bemerkt hast, Lebensgefahr besteht und man nicht einfach irgendwelchen Typen aus einem Forum in diesem Thema vertrauen schenken sollte. Gerade, wenn man in der Schule nicht in der Lage war, die Grundlagen zu verstehen.


 
Sonst war ich in Physik aber gut als die Lehrerin weg war  Okay dann frag ich mal nen Bekannten


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja, da wo man anfasst sollte natürlich isoliert sein


 Wir reden aneinander vorbei 
Stecker (nur mit Erdung) hinten im Netzteil drinnen oder meinst du NT offen + Kabel an Kondensator? Von letzterem rate ich dringend ab, auch wenn das den Kondensator entladen würde.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wir reden aneinander vorbei
> Stecker (nur mit Erdung) hinten im Netzteil drinnen oder meinst du NT offen + Kabel an Kondensator? Von letzterem rate ich dringend ab, auch wenn das den Kondensator entladen würde.


 
Eigentlich letzteres... Dann lieber nicht :/ Aber wie gesagt ich frag einen Bekannten des Vertrauens der sich auskennt


----------



## bingo88 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Eigentlich letzteres... Dann lieber nicht :/ Aber wie gesagt ich frag einen Bekannten des Vertrauens der sich auskennt


Naja, das gäbe halt Funkenflug/Glühdraht und evtl. geht sogar was kaputt. Strom aus und Power-Taster drücken ist wesentlich sicherer und einfacher


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Naja, das gäbe halt Funkenflug/Glühdraht und evtl. geht sogar was kaputt. Strom aus und Power-Taster drücken ist wesentlich sicherer und einfacher


 
Danke


----------



## Raz3r (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Das sich noch etwas Reststrom im Netzteil befindet kann man mal testen in dem man den Rechner runterfährt und dann den Schalter von der Mehrfachsteckdose kappt
wo das ganze System angeschlossen ist.

Wenn man dann ein PC-Gehäuse hat, welches eine Plexiglasscheibe hat sieht man auf dem Mainboard ein Licht, welches anzeigt das noch Spannung da ist. 
(Dieses leuchtet auch wenn der PC nicht an ist, es muss nur Spannung fließen.) Bei mir leutet es gelb, bei meinen Eltern blau. Ist halt verschieden.

Schaltet man also den Stecker von der Mehrfachsteckdose, so sieht man das das Licht erst nach ein paar Sekunden erlischt.

Kann man beim Radio genau so testen. Radio ausschalten, Netzstecker ziehn und wieder einschalten. 
Da kann man auch schön deutlich sehen das sich noch ein Licht einschaltet und das Display aber nur für ms (Milisekunden).
Ist jedenfalls bei unserem Radio so.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Kondensatoren vollständig entladen sind?


 Rein theoretisch unendlich lange, denn wenn erst mal Spannung an Kondensator anliegt und dann der Stromkreis gekappt wird, wo sollen dann die Ladungsteilchen hin?
Sicherlich geht ein kleiner Teil z.B. über die Luft flöten, aber dennoch glaube ich, dass die Ladung wirklich ewig an einem Kondensator anliegt...


----------



## Koyote (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Naja, das gäbe halt Funkenflug/Glühdraht und evtl. geht sogar was kaputt. Strom aus und Power-Taster drücken ist wesentlich sicherer und einfacher


 Aber dadurch entlädt man das NT nicht ganz oder?


----------



## sfc (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Sowas ist leider immer sehr tragisch. Ich hab früher auch mal - da war ich 12 oder so - an Elektrogeräten rumgebastelt und wurde da auch schon mal ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. Später hat das aber alles mein Seitenschneider abbekommen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Koyote schrieb:


> Aber dadurch entlädt man das NT nicht ganz oder?


 Nein, einen kondensator komplett zu entladen ist nicht möglich. Allerdings strebt beim Entladen die gespeicherte Ladung gegen das Normalniveau, also wenn du einen Kondensator lange genug entlädst, kommst du am Ende so nahe ans Normalniveau heran, dass es quasi nichts mehr ausmacht. Das habe ich jedenfalls in der Schule so gelernt. Von mir gibt es dennoch *KEINERLEI GEWÄHR.*


----------



## merhuett (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich wette bei glatteis Auto zu fahren ist Lebensgefährlicher als mal den Lüfter eines Netzteils zu wechseln .. Wenn man so'n ding frisch nach betrieb in seine einzteile zerlegt ist das einfach nur Dummheit. Als wenn ich nen Netzteil was frisch aus der Garantie kommt wegen eines ratternden Lüfters gegen nen neues tausch.  Ist immer Ne Sache der Herangehensweise 8 schrauben lösen und Den Stecker abziehen dafür muss man kein Elektriker sein.
Man muss nicht mal den alten (evtl) 2 poligen Stecker wieder nehmen wenn man sich vllt nicht ans löten traut sondern einfach aus dem Netzteil mit raus führen und ans mobo whatever anschließen.

Mfg


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Tragisch.
Ich hatte auch schon mal ein NT offen, das war ein LC Power. Passiert ist mir aber zum Glück nichts.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich glaube, dass dieses Beispiel und die vorabgegangen Posts sehr gut zeigen, dass die Bastellust gepaart mit Halb- oder Unwissen spätestens beim Netzteil sein Ende finden sollte. Bloß weil ich schon zigmal einen Prozessor gewechselt habe, bedeutet das nicht dass ich auch mir-nix dir-nix im Netzteil gefahrlos rumpfuschen kann. Wozu gibt es denn sonst mittlerweile bis zu 7 Jahren Garantie der Hersteller? Warum da noch selbst einen Lüfter wechseln oder ähnliches und sein Leben riskieren?


----------



## Aer0 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

kondensatoren kurzschließen-.- das weiß jeder der mal einen von nem kamerablitz bekommen hat xD


----------



## Sunjy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Das war Kondensatorentladung für die ganz harten^^.


----------



## Rayken (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Also das Netzteil scheint noch recht lange ne Restladung zu haben, hab auf meinem Asus Mainboard so ein kleine LED Lämpchen drauf, wenn ich das Netzteil vom Strom trenne, leuchtet dieses kleine lämpchen noch recht lange nach 1-2min ca.


----------



## Aer0 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ne led verbraucht ja nicht viel strom,aber kurz mit hoher volt zahl ist das gefährlige,ich hab mal am 24 pin stecker ne 5 volt quelle gemessen,ich hab 1:14 min lang ca 60 mah abnehmen können


----------



## gluecksbaeR (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

doof gelaufen


----------



## trifftfastnix (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Aer0 schrieb:


> kondensatoren kurzschließen-.- das weiß jeder der mal einen von nem kamerablitz bekommen hat xD


 

Das hab ich auch schmerzlich erfahren müssen. Hab mal just for fun ne kaputte Digicam zerlegt und volle Lotte eine gewischt bekommen. 
Zum Glück hab ich mich nur erschreckt, aber wer denkt bei batteriebetriebenen Geräten auch an sowas?


----------



## Aer0 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

bei mir wars ne einmalkamera,ich hatte baterie raus & dachte ungefährlich,1. schock bekommen-.-
mit schlüssel kurzgeschlossen laut geknallt schnell weggezogen und später noch nen 2. schck bekommen >.< die sind BÖSARTIG!!!
man muss ca 3 sekunden kurzschließen und später noch ein paar mal,330v kondesnator ca 3 sekunden entladen,nach ner halben minute wieder 50 volt drauf


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Also ehrlich: In dem Fall hatte der Junge einfach Pech. Natürlich sollte man nicht an solchen Geräten herumschrauben, wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat. Aber dass man noch eine tödliche Ladung von einem Kondensator abbekommen kann, wissen wohl nur die wenigsten. In dem Fall war das einfach ein sehr tragischer Tot! 

Da liest man bestimmt einmal im halben Jahr von irgendwelchen Jugendlichen, die meinen auf Zügen herumspielen zu müssen und dann einen Schlag von der Oberleitung abbekommen. Sowas passiert leider viel zu oft! Da sind solche Fälle mit dem NT wohl eher seltener, würde Ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Aer0 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

also ich will jedenfalls kein wakü netzteil mehr..


----------



## Festplatte (11. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist das hier eine Elektronikdiskussion und kein Schwein denkt noch an den Jungen der draufgegangen ist!  Ich wusste auch noch nicht, dass auf Netzteilen noch Strom ist, wenn die schon rausgezogen sind!


----------



## Aer0 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

jetzt hast du ca 30 sekunden an deinem beitrag geschrieben und es sind durschnittlich warscheinlich  6 kinder in afrika verhungert.man kann nicht wegen jedem trauern der einem nicht nah war


----------



## Voodoo2 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ein geübter und interessierter Computer-Bastler, der zwar als  Vorsichtsmaßnahme die Verbindung zwischen Netzteil und Steckdose kappte,  jedoch übersah bzw. nicht wusste,

das past nicht zusammen finde ich 

geübter und interessierter Computer-Bastler


und bekommt dan nen schlag


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Koyote schrieb:


> Sind die Kondensatoren nach dem Stromschlag an dem Jungen dann eigentlich entladen oder gibts da noch Restladung?


Müssten entladen sein. Also lernen wir daraus: Erst den kleinen Bruder and Netzteil packen lassen, dann dran Arbeiten. 




Festplatte schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das hier eine Elektronikdiskussion und kein Schwein denkt noch an den Jungen der draufgegangen ist!  Der Arme!


Meine güte ...
Niemand von uns kannte ihn (höchstwarhscheinlich), ist halt blöd gelaufen, so Spielt das Leben. Aber man kann nicht um jeden trauern, sonst würdest du nur in der Ecke hocken und dich ritzen. 
Hmm .. jetzt weiß ich auch wo die Emos herkommen. 




cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Nein, einen kondensator komplett zu entladen ist nicht möglich. Allerdings strebt beim Entladen die gespeicherte Ladung gegen das Normalniveau, also wenn du einen Kondensator lange genug entlädst, kommst du am Ende so nahe ans Normalniveau heran, dass es quasi nichts mehr ausmacht. Das habe ich jedenfalls in der Schule so gelernt. Von mir gibt es dennoch *KEINERLEI GEWÄHR.*


 
100% Entladung is nicht möglich, zumindest nicht theoretisch, man kann aber die Entladung von 99% der Spannung ganz einfach berechnen. 

5τ = Uc5τ = 0,99 * Uges

mit: 
τ = R * C

(R = Widerstand, C = Kapazität des Kondensators, U = Spannung)


... Warum zur Hölle weiß ich so einen scheiss


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Wirklich tragisch... der Junge hat wohl wirklich Pech gehabt, ich hab noch nie von einem Fall gehört bei dem Jemand von der Ladung eines solchen Kondensators wirklich getötet wurde auch wenn bekannt sein sollte das die Dinger nicht ganz ungefährlich sind.


____
Das Einschalten des Netzteils in ausgestecktem Zustand entläd unter Umständen zwar manche Kondensatoren, es ist aber keineswegs eine zuverlässige Schutzmaßnahme! Auch das Erden der einzelnen Kontakte des Kondensators ist nicht hilfreich.

Es dauert übrigens bis zu mehrere Monate bis die Restspannung eines gewöhnlichen Kondensators, auf ein ungefährliches Niveau abgeklungen ist. Teilweise geht es auch erheblich schneller. etwa wenn der Kondensator über einen Paralell geschalteten Widerstand oder Leckströme eines Halbleiterbauelements entladen wird, es gibt auch große Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Bauformen, darauf sollte man sich aber freilich nicht verlassen.

Richtiges entladen eines Kondensators:
Um einen Kondensator zu entladen muss man beide Pole elektrisch verbinden. Beide Pole einfach mit einem Draht zu verbinden ist aber nicht unbedingt schlau, die im Kondensator gespeicherte Energie wird ja über den Gewählten Widerstand abgebaut, bei einem simplen Kurzschluss kann man einen dünnen Draht so stark erhitzen das er schmilzt, außerdem kann man so auch den Kondensator beschädigen. Wesentlich schlauer ist es den Kondensator über einen Widerstand, die Ladung wird so langsamer abgebaut und wirkt nicht so zerstörerisch. Gut geeignet sind etwa kleine Glühbirnen, die durch ein Aufleuchten auch praktischerweise anzeigen wann ein Kondensator geladen war, ansonsten kann man natürlich auch einen normalen, geeignet dimensionierten (für Kondensatoren in PC-Netzteilen wäre wohl so etwa 1kOhm sinnvoll) Widerstand nehmen, zur Anzeige kann man diesen gegebenenfalls mit einer LED in Serie schalten.

Ganz wichtig: bei einem geladenen Kondensator und insbesondere auch während dem Entladen sollte man die Pole nicht berühren, jedenfalls niemals beide Pole... Insbesondere nicht mit jeweils einer anderen Hand!!! Sonst fließt der Strom über den Körper ab was dann bekanntermaßen zu Verbrennungen oder (insbesondere bei einem Kontakt über die Herzlinie, etwa eben von der linken zur rechten Hand) potentiell tötlichem Herzkammerflimmern führen.

Insbesondere sollte man beim Entladen nicht den Entladewiderstand mit beiden Händen, jeweils an einem anderen unisolierten Ende halten. Das ist fast der größte Fehler, den man überhaupt machen kann, da ist es sicherer die Kondensatoren nicht zu entladen und auf gut Glück drauflos zu basteln. Daher sollte man Kondensatoren mit gefährlichen Spannungen am besten auch prinzipiell nicht mit irgendwelchen unisolierten Einzelwiderständen entladen sondern eben dafür sorgen das alles schön isoliert ist.



> 100% Entladung is nicht möglich, zumindest nicht theoretisch, man kann aber die Entladung von 99% der Spannung ganz einfach berechnen.


 
100% Entladung ist sehrwohl möglich, da die Elektrische Ladung eine quantisierte Größe ist. Allerdings wird das von der Formel nicht erfasst.

Um zu berechnen wie lange es dauert bis die Kondensatoren eines Netzteils ungefährlich geworden sind ist diese Formel aber kaum geeignet da R meist nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## Aer0 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

100% entladen ist für mich wenn ich das ding 20 sekunden kurzschließe und es eine minute später unter 12 volt hat,die laden sich nach dem entladen wieder ein wenig auf,photokondensator(300v) hat nach 3 sekunden entladen und ner minute warten noch gute 50v

zum bastelt einfach kurzschließen,anschließend pole mit alu überbrücken um neuladung auszuschließen,dadurch hab ich beim bau meines EMPs keinen schock bekommen


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Superwip schrieb:


> 100% Entladung ist sehrwohl möglich, da die Elektrische Ladung eine quantisierte Größe ist. Allerdings wird das von der Formel nicht erfasst.
> 
> Um zu berechnen wie lange es dauert bis die Kondensatoren eines Netzteils ungefährlich geworden sind ist diese Formel aber kaum geeignet da R meist nicht bekannt ist.


 
Mal ganz im Ernst, muss ich alles zweimal Posten? Erst lesen, dann Denken, dann Schreiben. 



> zumindest nicht theoretisch,


Praktisch ist es natürlich möglich. 



> 100% Entladung ist sehrwohl möglich, da die Elektrische Ladung eine quantisierte Größe ist. Allerdings wird das von der Formel nicht erfasst.


Du, dass brauchst du mir nicht sagen.




> Um zu berechnen wie lange es dauert bis die Kondensatoren eines Netzteils ungefährlich geworden sind ist diese Formel aber kaum geeignet da R meist nicht bekannt ist.


C ist meist genau so unbekannt, außer es steht vielleicht mal auf einem Kondensator drauf.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Weil, wie du bestimmt schon bemerkt hast, Lebensgefahr besteht und man nicht einfach irgendwelchen Typen aus einem Forum in diesem Thema vertrauen schenken sollte. Gerade, wenn man in der Schule nicht in der Lage war, die Grundlagen zu verstehen.


 Wir hatten keine Stromlehre in der Schule, ausser mit Chemikalien haben wir nichts gemacht.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

wie werdet ihr heute eigentlich alle erzogen oO an steckdosen rumsüielen is ungefährlich, netzteile aufzuschrauben macht auch nix, irgendwelche kameras auseinanderschrauben... und dann die ernsthafte verwunderung, dass es einen dabei umgebracht hat? is nich euer ernst oder? alles was mit strom zu tun hat, sollte man mehr als bedächtig anfassen >< wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Leandros (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wie werdet ihr heute eigentlich alle erzogen oO an steckdosen rumsüielen is ungefährlich, netzteile aufzuschrauben macht auch nix, irgendwelche kameras auseinanderschrauben... und dann die ernsthafte verwunderung, dass es einen dabei umgebracht hat? is nich euer ernst oder? alles was mit strom zu tun hat, sollte man mehr als bedächtig anfassen >< wenn überhaupt.


 
Ich habe schon eigene Netzteile gebaut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Dumm gelaufen und Pech gehabt. Dabei sind ja Warnzeichen drauf, teilweise sogar Siegel und selbst dann ist ist immer noch ein Text drauf der vor dem Öffnen warnt ( das sogar in Englisch ). Die Elkos können schon richtig lange halten, ich schreibe hier ja auch immer dabei das bei einem Biosreset per Batterieentnahme der Powertaster zu drücken ist um das System quasi Stromlos zubekommen.


----------



## PC-Profi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

stecker zihen , pc  nochmal anmachen , die lüfter drehn sich kurz..damit dürfte der meiste rest strom weg sein..


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Auf meinem LC Power stand das wohl nicht so deutlich drauf, sonst hätte ich es kaum aufgemacht.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

das sowas überhaupt da druff stehn muss ^^ das sollte doch klar sein, das sowas hundsgefährlich is.


----------



## Asus4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Dank PCGH weiß ich zum Glück, dass es geladene Kondensatoren gibt


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Man nimmt auch kein Netzteil auseinander, für was auch!


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Lüftertausch z.b.?


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

wozu muss man denn nen lüfter tauschen?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wozu muss man denn nen lüfter tauschen?


 
wenn dieser recht laut ist    ich spiele auch immer noch mit dem gedanken, meinem  coolermaster-NT  einen BeQuiet-Lüfter zu verpassen, damit es endlich die Klappe hält.  Selbst die Grafikkarte mit Referenzlüfter ist dagegen nicht hörbar ...  

Nachteil wäre der Verlust von 5 Jahren Garantie.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Der Kondensator hat durchaus Restspannung, Kondensatoren fungieren als Glättungskondensatoren der Spannung, da Schaltnetzteile eine Phasenverschiebung hervorrufen. Sie sorgen auch für eine stabile Spannung im bereits Transformierten Sekundär-Bereich. 

Der fließende Strom bei einem vom Netz getrennten Netzteil über den menschlichen Körper, dürfte unter Einbeziehung der Einwirkdauer, des fließenden Stroms, der Frequenz, im Zusammenhang mit einem Körperwiderstand von 500 Ω bis 3 kΩ und des Übergangswiderstand zur Erde nicht ausgereicht haben das der Junge daran verstirbt. Ich halte den Tot "durch elektrischen Stromschlag" in diesem Falle für sehr unwahrscheinlich - wahrscheinlich eher vor Schreck.

MfG


----------



## On/OFF (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Aer0 schrieb:


> jetzt hast du ca 30 sekunden an deinem beitrag geschrieben und es sind durschnittlich warscheinlich  6 kinder in afrika verhungert.man kann nicht wegen jedem trauern der einem nicht nah war



Ja , schade um den Jungen .   Auf Deutschlands Straßen sterben mehr als 3500 Leute im Jahr bei Verkehrsunfällen  , das sind 10 am Tag.


----------



## CryptonNite (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Tja, er bezahlte halt mit dem Leben... Elektrizität ist kein Spielzeug und in keinster Weise ungefährlich. Man sollte wissen, was man tut. Vielleicht hatte er nen Herzfehler, da kann so ein Schlag schon tödlich sein. Für einen gesunden Menschen sollte sie aber aufgrund der kurzen Einwirkzeit relativ ungefährlich sein, nur eben schon schmerzhaft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Netzteile macht man nicht auf, das überlässt man Fachleuten bzw dem Hersteller. Trotzdem tragisch. Das hätte nicht sein müssen.

PS: Ich hab als Kind mehrmals in Steckdosen gefasst und es ist nichts passiert. Gibt auch Leute, die haben schon mehrere Blitzeinschläge in den Körper überlebt. Man kann Glück haben, aber auch Pech.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Split99999 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab als Kind mehrmals in Steckdosen gefasst und es ist nichts passiert. Gibt auch Leute, die haben schon mehrere Blitzeinschläge in den Körper überlebt. Man kann Glück haben, aber auch Pech.


 
Hängt immer davon ab wie der Strom über den Körper abfließt, ob du eine dicke Haut (Hornhaut) hast und welche Pantoletten du trägst. Insgesamt kann es als Reihenschaltung betrachtet werden. Die Einwirkdauer ist ein ganz wesentlich entscheidender Punkt und wie du schon sagtest - eher Glücksache.

MfG


----------



## constantinosand (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Kondensatoren vollständig entladen sind?



e hoch -x  mit  x = t/tau


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*


Dann bin ich ja froh ,das Röhren-monitore und Fehrnseher bald ausgestorben sind.
Die sind nähmlich auch echt gefährlich^^.(Hab mal einen offen am laufen gehabt)
Hab mal ein NT gemoddet plexideckel und LED`s reingelötet.
Ich habe immer grossen Respeckt vor Stromführenden Teilen,vorallem ,wenn einen *so* fette
Elkos angrinsen^^.Sind übrigends auch in der Heimischen HiFi-Anlage.
Mit dem entladekram mit Drähten usw. würd ich auch dringend abraten,wenn man Elkos verpolt,
Platzen die .Das ist auch nicht Gesund,je nach dem welche Chemikalien  drinn sind.
(Editiert,da meine angabe eine Schätzung war ,die nicht von mir nachgeprüft wurde.)
Auf jeden Fall mit abgezogenem Netzstecker,Powerknopf drücken,damit der Reststrom verbraucht wird.
Halt immer aufpassen was man anfast(wenn es geht mit Isoliertem Werkzeug)


----------



## Bummsbirne (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich habe schon eigene Netzteile gebaut.


 

Ich ebenso...hab sogar noch n selbstgebautes Multimeter irgendwo rumfliegen. Da ich als Elektriker schonmal an ner Leitung festgesessen habe, weil ich mit der Hand bzw. mit dem Arm einfach nicht loslassen konnte hab ich da schon Respekt vor.
Mir war danach kotzübel und mein Arm war taub. Durch meine Fachkenntnisse und persönliche Erfahrungen bin ich da recht vorsichtig.

@Topic:

Da muss der doch schon beide Kontakte jeweils mit der linken und der rechten Hand berührt und somit eine Verbindung hergestellt haben. Am Besten noch mit verschwitzten Haenden. Denke der Junge hat eventuell ein schwaches Herz gehabt.

Hab einmal erst n ElKotauschen muessen. 2 Krokodilklemmen dran und dann an mein schönes Lämpchen und Widerstandbrettchen. Variable widerstaende auf max drehen und nach und nach den Wiederstand verringern. Zur Not kann ich auch die Birnen einzeln dazwischenschalten. Aber nur 1-2 mal benutzt und jetz vergammelt das Teil irgendwo aufm Dachboden.

Wenn mein NT innerhalb der Garantiezeit Radau durch nen Lagerschaden des NT Lüfters hat wirds sofort zurückgeschickt. Und wenn die Garantie/Gewährleistung nach 2 Jahren weg ist und die probs nach 3-4 Jahren anfangen kommt das teil in die Tonne und ich hol mir fuer80€ n neues, eventuell noch sparsameres, effizienteres und u. U. auch leiseres NT.
Die Arbeit das Teil aufzuschrauben mach ich mir nich mehr.

Bin halt leider Opfer der kapitalistischen Wegwerfgesellschaft geworden.


----------



## giga871 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

mit strom ist echt nicht zu spassen!
von Netzteilen lasse Ich generell die Finger, seitdem mir eins vor Jahren "hochgegangen" ist
... das war ein Knall 

also Leute: gebt auf euch acht wenn Ihr sowas macht!

da sollten eigentlich auch nur Fachleute ran!

lg


----------



## HairforceOne (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Strom ist was verdammt gefährliches! Das weiß ich auch...

Meistens mache ich es so, wenn ich am PC was mache:

Pc komplett abschließen und dann noch knapp 5 - 6 mal auf den Power-Knopf drücken damit ein wenig Spannung weg geht. Und dann lasse ich ihn noch eine Zeit stehen...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> wenn dieser recht laut ist    ich spiele auch immer noch mit dem gedanken, meinem  coolermaster-NT  einen BeQuiet-Lüfter zu verpassen, damit es endlich die Klappe hält.  Selbst die Grafikkarte mit Referenzlüfter ist dagegen nicht hörbar ...
> 
> Nachteil wäre der Verlust von 5 Jahren Garantie.


 
Das Problem ist dabei aber, dass der Lüfter auch entsprechend dem Serienmodell die gleiche Menge Luft bewegen muss, sonst kann es auch passieren, dass dein NT irgendwann den Geist aufgibt. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die NT-Lüfter nicht unbedingt die gleichen wie die normal erhältlichen Modelle sind. Dann lieber doch ein neues semipassives Seasonic oder ein BeQuiet! kaufen, das sollte doch lange Freude bereiten und Ruhe in's Gehäuse einziehen lassen.


----------



## McClaine (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

sorry aber "trauern" kann ich nicht um den Buben. Innerhalb eines Netzteiles hat niemand was verloren, ausser die jenigen, die sich auskennen. Hobby Bastler hin oder her.
Mich hats schon mehrfach von kaputten selbstgebauten Schaltern etc 230V auf die Finger gehauen, Schalter und selbstgebaute Bauteile sind vor meiner Nase in die Luft gegangen. Einmal war ich so paralisiert, das ich minderstens 5-10sek am Hausstrom hing.... aber was soll ich machen, so lernte ich es und ein und derselbe Fehler passierte nie 2 mal 
Aber das war schon in meiner Kindheit, zwischen 10-15. mittlerweile 11 Jahre ist es mindestens her.

Ausser ein paar minütigen Herzkasperln ist mir zum Glück nichts geblieben, ausser der nach wie vor bestehende drang, Dinge zu zerlegen und zu verstehen 
Aber auch das legt sich mit den Jahren


----------



## noname545 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

auch wenn man einen Stromschlag überlebt kann der Tod auch am nächsten Tag eintreten, bei uns gab es einen der hat einen starken Stromschlag überlebt ist aber in der selben Nacht gestorben. Also gleich zum Artzt und eine EKG machen!
Ich weiss noch als ich unter die Platine eines Fernsehrs gegriffen hab ich konnte nicht mehr loslassen.


----------



## Niza (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

An alle die es nicht wissen.

Wenn man einen stärkeren Stromschlag abbekommt sollte man zum Arzt gehen wie  z.B. bei dem Kondensator vom netzteil oder der Wechslespannung von der Steckdose.

*Das hat auch seine Gründe :
* 
"...Und wenn doch einmal etwas passiert? „Dann fließt von dem Punkt, an dem  Sie den Stromkreis berühren – 
meist die Hand –, ein elektrischer Strom  dorthin, wo er den Körper wieder verlässt – normalerweise über die Füße  in den Boden“..."

"...Nerven, Gefäße und das Herz  sind gute Leiter; *bereits beim haushaltsüblichen  230-Volt-Wechselstrom können Nerven- und Herzrhythmusstörungen  auftreten*. Knochen und Fettgewebe leiten schlecht. Deshalb erwärmen sie  sich stark, *und es kann zu inneren Verbrennungen kommen.*..."

Das ist nähmlich auch einer der Gründe warum manche erst nach mehreren Tagen oder wochen nach dem Stromschlag an den Folgen sterben da sie innere Verletzungen und Verbrennungen haben.



*Noch was tolles zum Thema :*
Schutzmaßnahmen und Was passiert im Körper
*Das Gefährliche ist bei Wechselpannung das sie bei 50 Schwingungen die Sekunde liegt und somit beim durchqueren des Herzens den Herzrytmus durcheinander bringt da das Herz mit 60 - 70 Schlägen die Minute **oder mehr schlägt.*
*Das kann zu Herzinfakt führen oder/und zu Herzkammerflimmern*.



*Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen:*
"Meist verlaufen Unfälle mit 230 Volt unproblematisch.* Herzgesunde, die  nach der Schrecksekunde nichts Ungewöhnliches an sich feststellen*,  können laut Wrede zu Hause bleiben: „Wenn jeder nach einem Stromschlag  zu uns in die Notaufnahme käme, könnten wir den Ansturm vermutlich kaum  bewältigen.“

Quelle:
Stromschlag: Was tun? | Apotheken Umschau

Zum schluss :
Finger weg vom Netzteil.
Und keinen Lüfterwechsel vornehmen am Netzteil.

PS:
ich würde auf jedenfall zum Arzt gehen wenn ich eine vom Kondensator oder von der Steckdose abbekomme.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich hab mir schonmal nen 230V-Schlag zugezogen, einfach n bisschen dämlich gewesen...  

Das ist äußerst unangenehm, und meine Knie waren danach so weich dass ich nen Moment gebraucht hab bis ich wieder stehen konnte.

War soweit nicht gefährlich, dank Reflexen wurde die Leitung ja recht schnell unterbrochen.


Trotzdem sollte man das vermeiden, und ich achte auch nach wie vor sehr darauf keinen Stromschlag zu bekommen.  Ich würde von Leichtsinn  stark abraten.


----------



## Superwip (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



> "...Und wenn doch einmal etwas passiert? „Dann fließt von dem Punkt, an dem Sie den Stromkreis berühren –
> meist die Hand –, ein elektrischer Strom dorthin, wo er den Körper wieder verlässt – normalerweise über die Füße in den Boden“..."
> 
> "...Nerven, Gefäße und das Herz sind gute Leiter; *bereits beim haushaltsüblichen 230-Volt-Wechselstrom können Nerven- und Herzrhythmusstörungen auftreten*. Knochen und Fettgewebe leiten schlecht. Deshalb erwärmen sie sich stark, *und es kann zu inneren Verbrennungen kommen.*..."
> ...


 
(Geladene) Kondensatoren sind hier aber doch etwas recht spezielles:

-bei Kondensatoren gibt es nur zwischen den beiden Polen eine Spannung aber im Gegensatz zum Wechselstromnetz kann kein Strom zur Erde fließen.

-> es ist daher im Prinzip nur gefährlich beide Pole des Kondensators gleichzeitig zu berühren, vor allem wenn man das mit jeweils einer anderen Hand macht (-> Herzlinie)

Größere innere Verbrennungen wird man von der Ladung eines PC-Netzteil Kondensators eher keine davontragen; eher Verbrennungen an den beiden Kontaktstellen und eben potentiell Herzrythmusstörungen, die manchmal leider auch tödlich sein können (wie in diesem Fall)

Außerdem hat man es bei Kondensatoren immer mit Gleichspannung zu tun, die Spannung in Netzteilen kann dabei sogar unter Umständen erheblich höher als 230V sein, sie fällt aber auch sehr schnell von selbst ab da sich der Kondensator ja entläd; man kann also nicht im Stromkreis hängenbleiben sondern "nur" einen kurzen Schlag abbekommen.

Zum Arzt gehen sollte man wohl am besten, wenn man sich nach ein paar Sekunden nicht vollständig erholt hat... und im Zweifel besser nicht selbst mit dem Auto fahren

Die beste Erste-Hilfe Maßnehme bei Herzkammerflimmern ist übrigens (das sollte bei der Gelegenheit auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben) der Defibrillator, ansonsten als Notlösung Herzmassage.


----------



## target2804 (12. Oktober 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:
			
		

> aber kurz mit hoher volt zahl ist das gefährlige



Nö. Volt ist (im Prinzip) egal. Das was dich umbringt ist die Stromstärke, Ampere. Die Stromstärke gibt an, wie viele Ladungen in einer brstimmten zeit bewegt werden. Je hoher die Stromstärke, desto gefährlicher. Spannung spielt wie gesagt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Cuddleman (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard sind ja nicht für Netzspannung, von daher sind die ungefährlich. Er wird vermutlich an die Siebelkos der Primärseite des NTs gekommen sein, die enthalten Netzspannung.


 
*Oh, was für ein Irrtum!*

Ein kleiner Kondensator von z.B. 200µF/25V kann voll geladen einen ebensolchen Effekt bewirken, damit Herz zu stolpern anfängt. 
Das kommt entscheidend darauf an, in welchem körperlichen Zustand man sich befindet, sowie auf die umgebenden begünstigenden Umstände!
Das ist dann kein Spaß mehr und erfordert mindestens den sofortigen Arztbesuch unter 24 stündiger elektronischer Beobachtung, damit sichergestellt werden kann, das nicht in dem Zeitraum sich annormale Körperzustände bilden, die zum ableben führen können, oder zu bleibenden Schäden.

Macht euch klar, das auch kleinste Mengen Kondensatorladung gefährlich sein können, wenn deren Ladung durch den Körper fließt, da spielt es keine Rolle ob es Gleichspannung, oder Wechselspannung ist! 
Einzig die fließende Stromstärke ist das Hauptproblem, ab einem schon genannten Wert. 
Empfindliche Naturen brauchen sogar weniger!

Auf den MB's sind meistens die Schaltungen so ausgelegt, das sich nach Deaktivierung, die Kondensatoren selbst entladen.
Beim Netzteil ist das etwas anders, da hier die Schaltung, meistens im Standby, noch vollständig den Stromvorrat im Kondensator halten muß. 
Das heißt natürlich, das keine erzwungene Entladung der Kondensatoren vorgesehen ist.
In wie weit die diversen Hersteller sich schon der Thematik angenommen haben, um Unfälle dieser Art zu verhindern, weiß ich leider nicht, aber das eigene Leben sollte man nicht einfach mal so, aufs Spiel setzen, nur weil man es nicht weiß, oder entsprechende Hinweise fehlen. 

Die aus der Fernsehtechnik bekannte Zwangsentladung der Kondensatoren ist auch bei den PC-Netzteilen anwendbar.
Auch hier ist die Dauer wichtig und trotzdem kein Freibrief, sich selbst zu helfen. 
Man weiß nie!
Z.B. Kalte Lötstellen, oder sich ablösende Kontakte verhindern eventuell das Entladen und sind dadurch besonders gefährdend!

In meinen jetzigen Beruf sind 16-25KV~ mit zum Teil fließenden 600A in der Näheren Umgebung und erfordert einen präzise ausgefüheten Erdungsablauf des Gerätes, damit bei einem Defekt niemand zu Schaden kommt. 
In einem Röhrengeräten sind die manchmal sogar deutlich höher (bis zu 35KV in Farbgeräten).


----------



## Aer0 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ist das eig. normal das ältere netzteile(so 8 jahre) beim einstecken einfach kanllen und kurz rauchen?wollte mit meinem alten netzteil und der 12v leitung sachen durchglühen 
netzteil eingesteckt,knall sicherung raus klein bisschen rauch netzteil in müll



target2804 schrieb:


> Nö. Volt ist (im Prinzip) egal. Das was dich  umbringt ist die Stromstärke, Ampere. Die Stromstärke gibt an, wie viele  Ladungen in einer brstimmten zeit bewegt werden. Je hoher die  Stromstärke, desto gefährlicher. Spannung spielt wie gesagt eher eine  untergeordnete Rolle.


 
immer diese besserwisse sprüche-.- eine hohe voltzahl ist gefährlicher als eine niedrige und in einem riesen kondensator sind natürlich genug ma vorhanden


----------



## Profikuehl (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Netzteil über Nacht ohne Strom liegenlassen müste eigendlich reichen,um damit relativ Gefahrlos zu basteln.
> Man muss ja nicht alles anfassen^^ .


 
Super Tipp, den würde ich eher mal wegeditieren. Oder kannst ja ein Video machen und vorführen wie wenig Reststrom dann noch i NT vorhanden ist, wenn das NT eine Nacht rumliegt. *autsch*


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich mach meinen pc schon gar nicht mehr von innen sauber. Die Gefahr ist viel zu groß.. denn schmeiß ich ihn lieber weg und kauf komplett neu.  

:banghead:


----------



## Aer0 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Ich mach meinen pc schon gar nicht mehr von innen sauber. Die Gefahr ist viel zu groß.. denn schmeiß ich ihn lieber weg und kauf komplett neu.
> 
> :banghead:


 da stromleitungen in meiner wohnung sind müll ich sie auch immer nur voll und zieh anschließend weg


----------



## Kondar (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es sind noch alle Kondensatoren geladen,  aber alle außer denen im Netzteil sind so klein, dass es ungefährlich wäre  und sie auch viel schneller entladen.
> 
> Zum Netzteil:   Eine Expertenmeinung wäre mir grade lieb.
> 
> Ich schalte es immer aus, zieh den Stecker, und drücke ca. 5sek.  den Startknopf.   Reicht das?


 
Wofür?
Bastelst Du jeden Tag an dem NETZTEIL rum?


----------



## Sarin (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Mein Beileid an die Familie!
Aber ein Netzteil mit um die 1000 Watt zu öffnen, dass sollte man nur dann tun, wenn man genau weiß, was man tut und auch die technische Ausrüstung hat.


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Als ich mit 9 oder 10 eine voll aufgeladene elektrische Fliegenklappe (ich dachte batteriebetrieben wäre unter 2x 1,5V = 3V also ungefährlich) berührt habe, war es schon schlimm genug, aber ein Netzteil mit 230V+...


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich wette dein fliegenbrutzler hat weit mehr als 3 Volt  bloß minimalen stromfluss weidezaun hat auch keine 12 Volt sondern 10000 Volt


----------



## Singler (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Travel schrieb:


> Trotzdem tragisch für die Eltern...



Wem sagst du das... wer schraubt den Familien-PC jetzt wieder zusammen?


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Singler schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das... wer schraubt den Familien-PC jetzt wieder zusammen?


 
 eigentlich nich lustig aber muss trozdem lachen 

Ich bin ja gelernter Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme, bei der Berufswahl musst damit leben das hier und da mal was 
abbekommst. Aber mein schlimster war bei meiner letzten Firma, dort hab ich Wechselrichter für Photovoltaik repariert.
Zum testen der Geräte hatten wir Generatoren die Module Simulieren sollten, glaub ware so 680V Gleichspannung halt au noch.

Wechselspannung ist nich so schlim (jaja finde ich xD) bei Gleichspannung gibt es keine Frequenz, Muskel zucken zusammen 
und geht nicht mehr auf und solche geschichten (Herz is ja au en Muskel) Nach der Geschichte hatte ich einen Muskelkater
wie ich ihn noch nie in meinem Leben hatte... an stellen die ich nicht kannte!


----------



## cookiebrandt (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Aer0 schrieb:


> immer diese besserwisse sprüche-.- eine hohe voltzahl ist gefährlicher als eine niedrige und in einem riesen kondensator sind natürlich genug ma vorhanden




 Ist doch kein "Besserwisserspruch". Klar ist eine hohe Voltzahl gefährlicher als eine niedrigere (logisch), aber primär kommt es trotzdem auf die Amperezahl an. Kann man allein schon daraus entnehmen, dass Elektroschocker z.B. in der Regel weit über 1000V haben.


----------



## Niza (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Ich mach meinen pc schon gar nicht mehr von innen sauber. Die Gefahr ist viel zu groß.. denn schmeiß ich ihn lieber weg und kauf komplett neu.
> 
> :banghead:



Man sollte nicht das Netzteil öffnen um es sauber zu machen.
Man sollte wenn man einen PC saubermacht sowieso vorher den Netzstecker ziehen und einmal den Startknopf drücken.
Da manches Druckluftspray beim falsch halten Kondensiert und Kondenswasser und Reststrom kommen nicht gut für die Hardware.

Einmal Abpusten mit einer Luftpistole vom Kompressor aus sicherer Entfernung schadet nicht und einen Pinsel in die Hand nehmen da kann eigentlich auch nichts passieren beim PC sauber machen.
Mir ist wenigstens noch nie was passiert.
Solange du dich vom Netzteil fernhälst.

Oder du gehst zum fachmann und lässt in sauber machen.

Aber einen PC nur weil er Dreckig ist wegzuschmeissen verstehe ich nicht.
Dann müsste ich ja jedes halbe jahr einen neuen PC kaufen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Weedy-Gonazles23 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Singler schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das... wer schraubt den Familien-PC jetzt wieder zusammen?


 
Made my day! 

Aber zum Thema: Darwin würde von Selektion sprechen...


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Ist doch kein "Besserwisserspruch". Klar ist eine hohe Voltzahl gefährlicher als eine niedrigere (logisch), aber primär kommt es trotzdem auf die Amperezahl an. Kann man allein schon daraus entnehmen, dass Elektroschocker z.B. in der Regel weit über 1000V haben.



Eig ist alles tödlich, Volts sind eigentlich nicht das übel, wie gesagt der Strom macht es in den meisten fällen. Ein Elektroschocker hat einige tausend Volt und sehr sehr wenig strom, kann aber trozdem tödlich sein
es kommt auch auf die Zeit an! Strom tut Zellen sterben lassen Spannung lässt das Herz ausm Takt kommen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Weedy-Gonazles23 schrieb:


> Made my day!
> 
> Aber zum Thema: Darwin würde von Selektion sprechen...


 ich habs mir tunlichst verkniffen das zu sagen


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Ich wette dein fliegenbrutzler hat weit mehr als 3 Volt  bloß minimalen stromfluss weidezaun hat auch keine 12 Volt sondern 10000 Volt


 
Hab mich auch schon an Weidezaun geschockt das war aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht schlimm^^ Aber ein Klassenkamerad damals wurde davon ordentlich durchgeschüttelt weil er auch dachte dass es nicht schlimm wäre weil ich fast keine Reaktion gezeigt habe (zurückgezuckt)

Und der Fliegenbrutzler hatte 2x 1,5V Batterien^^



Weedy-Gonazles23 schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema: Darwin würde von Selektion sprechen...


 
Bisschen fies aber ich habe das auch gedacht :/


----------



## Aer0 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

diese zäune und brutzler geben nur wenig a deswegen ist da der schlag nciht befährlich tut aber wegen hohe V weh


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ein Piezo aus nem Feuerzeug tut auch pfetzen und hat ü. 1000 volt, aber das du davon stirbst
hab ich in noch keiner Bild Zeitung gelesen =D


----------



## Aer0 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ich hab mit nem feuerzeugding armeisen getötet xD


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

mh ja OK, ein ca 30 Meter hocher Piezo könnte dich töten, wenn er auf dich drauf fällt


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Aer0 schrieb:


> diese zäune und brutzler geben nur wenig a deswegen ist da der schlag nciht befährlich tut aber wegen hohe V weh


 
Hat mir ehrlich gesagt fast kein bisschen wehgetan


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Wie gesagt zumindest beim Lüftertausch kann eigentlich nix passieren wenn man nicht gerade stolpert und mit der Hand in das offene Netzteil fällt  und wieso sollte man sich  dafür fachmännisch auskennen? Jeder der nen gehäuseLüfter tauschen kann, kann das auch. Und um zu wissen das man außer den Lüfter sonst nix anfassen soll muss man eben kein Fachmann sein. Und wenn man hier denn nachplappert " lieber 80 Euro statt mein Leben bla bla " kann ich nur mit den Augen drehen...


----------



## Blacki2007 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Eig ist alles tödlich, Volts sind eigentlich nicht das übel, wie gesagt der Strom macht es in den meisten fällen. Ein Elektroschocker hat einige tausend Volt und sehr sehr wenig strom, kann aber trozdem tödlich sein
> es kommt auch auf die Zeit an! Strom tut Zellen sterben lassen Spannung lässt das Herz ausm Takt kommen.


 
es gibt einmal todesfolge durch innerliche verbrennungen, welcher von dem strom der voltzahl und der dauer abhängen. oder eben herzstillstand, da ist die stromstärke fast egal. da kommts eben auf die konstitution und die unterschiedliche belastbarkeit des einzelnen an.

ich hab schon 230v aus der steckdose, zündkabel am auto über 10k volt, elektrozaun und kleinere stromstöße abbekommen. kann man überleben. es gibt leute die einen blitzschlag überleben, andere sterben an einer geringeren voltzahlen.

es gibt vorsichtsmaßnahmen die man treffen kann, aber letztendlich ist nichts absolut sicher. ich glaub der gute junge kannte die gefahren und es war ein unfall.

desweiteren hab ich gehört das elektriker die rechtshänder sind länger leben^^


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich habe schon des Öfteren die zu lauten Lüfter in Netzteilen getauscht. Vorher ziehe ich selbstverständlich den Netzstecker und
hänge einen Netzteiltester dran. Wenn alle LED´s aus sind, sollten die Kondensatoren entladen sein.
Selbst dann vermeide ich im inneren etwas ausser dem Lüfter zu berühren.
Ich lebe noch...


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Wie gesagt zumindest beim Lüftertausch kann eigentlich nix passieren wenn man nicht gerade stolpert und mit der Hand in das offene Netzteil fällt  und wieso sollte man sich  dafür fachmännisch auskennen? Jeder der nen gehäuseLüfter tauschen kann, kann das auch. Und um zu wissen das man außer den Lüfter sonst nix anfassen soll muss man eben kein Fachmann sein. Und wenn man hier denn nachplappert " lieber 80 Euro statt mein Leben bla bla " kann ich nur mit den Augen drehen...



Doch, es kann sehr wohl passieren, durch überspringende Funken etc. Ich würde nichts riskieren. Eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme wäre, in einen geerdeten Anzug zu schlüpfen, der dieselbe Funktion hat wie ein Faradaysches Käfig, nur dann ist das Hantieren nicht sehr einfach^^ BITTE NICHT ZU HAUSE NACHMACHEN!



Blacki2007 schrieb:


> desweiteren hab ich gehört das elektriker die rechtshänder sind länger leben^^


 
In der Ausbildung sollen die immer die linke Hand in die Hosentasche stecken, damit man nicht mit beiden Händen anfasst (Schuhe nicht erdend^^) und sich damit selbst wahrscheinlich umbringt, Linkshänder tendenzieren aber dazu, mit der linken Hand zu hantieren, weil sie das besser können, mittlerweile gibt es sowas aber nicht mehr, dass man mit der rechten Hand am Strom werkeln soll, wurde doch eh abgeschafft wegen der zu hohen Gefahr für Linkshänder, glaube ich^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Sind Kondensatoren nicht von Außen isoliert? 


Ich entlade die Kondensatoren auch indem ich den PC noch mehrmals einschalte. Zusätzlich hatte ich das Netzteil eine Stunde liegen gelassen und mir dann noch Gummi-Handschuhe angezogen.


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Doch, es kann sehr wohl passieren, durch überspringende Funken etc.


 
Ok wie weit soll der funken denn springen ? Wenn es echt so gefährlich wäre hätten Sie die Dinger doch verblomt.. 230 Volt sind zwar tödlich aber gewiss nicht viel. Damit ein Funke überspringt braucht's schon a bissel mehr zumindest in dieser Entfernung. ZündKerze sind auch 10000 Volt und da können Millimeter über den funkenSprung entscheiden  die 380 kv von der StromLeitung ballern auch nicht auf die Erde runter


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Nicht so weit aber man sollte es trotzdem nicht riskieren.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Blacki2007 schrieb:


> es gibt einmal todesfolge durch innerliche verbrennungen, welcher von dem strom der voltzahl und der dauer abhängen. oder eben herzstillstand, da ist die stromstärke fast egal. da kommts eben auf die konstitution und die unterschiedliche belastbarkeit des einzelnen an.


meine Worte =D



Blacki2007 schrieb:


> es gibt leute die einen blitzschlag überleben, andere sterben an einer geringeren voltzahlen.


Anscheinend is die warscheinlichkeit vom Blitzeinschlag zu sterben weniger als 10%


zu dem am Netzeil rumbasten, is ne schwierige Frage. Ich habs gelern und mach natürlich alles selber.
Ich vertrete aber die Meinung das jeder selber entscheiden sollte ob er es sich zu traut oder eben nicht.

Wenn ich ein Netzeil oder nen Verstärker auseinander bau dann tu ich nicht sonderlich auf Sicherheiten schauen
ect. viele würden das als leichtsinnig abstempeln, aber das is meine entscheidung und ich weiß wo ich hinlangen
kann und wo eben nicht bzw was mich erwartet wenn ich hinlange. Es gibt viele Regeln o. Anweisungen im 
bereich Elektronik, aber ich habe eben Arbeitserfahrung gesamelt und gehe anders damit um.

Aber: Lasst euch nichts einreden im Forum! bestimmt selber was ihr euch zu traut und was nicht! 
das ist es nicht Wert wenn euch was Passiert


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Nicht so weit aber man sollte es trotzdem nicht riskieren.


 
Man riskiert unbewusst so viel im Leben.. wer sagt das mir nachher beim Nachhauseweg keiner frontal rein knallt? Oder das mein Essen Zuhause in Ordnung ist ? Oder oder oder.. 
Man muss nun nicht vor allem Angst haben ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Jop, und wenn auch egal. Wir sterben alle mal, dann lieber kurz und Schmerzlos durch nen Stromschlag


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Man riskiert unbewusst so viel im Leben.. wer sagt das mir nachher beim Nachhauseweg keiner frontal rein knallt? Oder das mein Essen Zuhause in Ordnung ist ? Oder oder oder..
> Man muss nun nicht vor allem Angst haben ^^



Ja man sollte es halt nich Provozieren das was schief geht


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Gibt es denn noch sschraubenzieher ohne Gummi Griff ?^^ und warum sollte man sowas auch machen wenn man zb nen Lüfter tauscht ?


----------



## Magic12345 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Hmm tragisch sowas, aber das muss man wissen!


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Naja ich hab immer einen Schraubendreher mit dem ich prüfe ob noch Strom dran ist


----------



## Shinchyko (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Tragisch ... njo... ich erinner mich daran, als mein Bruder mal ein altes Netzteil aufmachte um den Lüfter zu modden. Ich sagte grade noch das er aufpassen sollte wegen der Restspannung.. und zack wars schon zu spät und er wurde weggeschleudert.


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Die Selbstentladung von Kondensatoren ist abhängig von ihrer Bauart und Güte. Blöd finde ich allerdings, das über 100 Jahre nach Edison in Schulen und Kindergärten nicht vernünftig aufgeklärt wird. (LOL - bezgl. der Formulierung)

Anders - Es hat keinen Sinn, den Kindern zu sagen pass auf mit Strom/Sex - man muss ihnen schon zeigen, wie dieses Aufpassen funktioniert. Dabei meine ich sowohl ein paar Prüfspitzen mit einem 10k Widerstand zum Elkos entladen als auch Kondome.


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Tragisch ... njo... ich erinner mich daran, als mein Bruder mal ein altes Netzteil aufmachte um den Lüfter zu modden. Ich sagte grade noch das er aufpassen sollte wegen der Restspannung.. und zack wars schon zu spät und er wurde weggeschleudert.


 
Tot?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Tragisch ... njo... ich erinner mich daran, als mein Bruder mal ein altes Netzteil aufmachte um den Lüfter zu modden. Ich sagte grade noch das er aufpassen sollte wegen der Restspannung.. und zack wars schon zu spät und er wurde weggeschleudert.



weggeschleudert?  Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## troll1981 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ja! weggeschleudert  ?   das hat ihn natürlich nicht umgebracht, aber leider war das Fenster offen und da hats ihn zufällig durchgeschleudert und er ist 10 Stockwerke runter gefallen... ein Dornenbusch hat ihn abgebremst  den Sturz ausm 10 Stock hat er auch überlebt... wenn da nicht die scheiss "Kacke" gewesen wäre die ein Flugzeug aus 15.000 Meter Höhe verloren hat, diese ist dann mit einer Geschwindikeit von 318km/h ins Gesicht geflogen, dann war er Tot. 

Wenn das Netzteil nicht gewesen wäre.... dann bastelt er noch heute... oder


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



troll1981 schrieb:


> ja! weggeschleudert  ?   das hat ihn natürlich nicht umgebracht, aber leider war das Fenster offen und da hats ihn zufällig durchgeschleudert und er ist 10 Stockwerke runter gefallen... ein Dornenbusch hat ihn abgebremst  den Sturz ausm 10 Stock hat er auch überlebt... wenn da nicht die scheiss "Kacke" gewesen wäre die ein Flugzeug aus 15.000 Meter Höhe verloren hat, diese ist dann mit einer Geschwindikeit von 318km/h ins Gesicht geflogen, dann war er Tot.
> 
> Wenn das Netzteil nicht gewesen wäre.... dann bastelt er noch heute... oder


 
Flugzeuge fliegen meist nicht in 15km Höhe, Felix Baumgartner schon eher (noch höher) 

Und der Post wird deinem Namen irgendwie gerecht...


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Das kommt wenn man meint man muß alles zerlegen und hat von allen ne Ahnung. Wenn ein Netzteil kaputt ist gehört es in den Elektroschrott. Nicht mal normale PC Händler/Geschäfte nehmen das auseinander, wenn schicken sie es zum Hersteller falls noch Garantie drauf ist. Ansonsten Schrott.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich dachte mehr an Cobra11 u. diese Art von Explosionen Cobra 11 Explosion.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ihr sagt alle es wäre so gefährlich und "wer ist so blöd und schraubt ein Netzteil auf" . Leute, wie sleeved ihr euer netzteil denn bitte?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Ihr sagt alle es wäre so gefährlich und "wer ist so blöd und schraubt ein Netzteil auf" . Leute, wie sleeved ihr euer netzteil denn bitte?



Als ich noch jung war u. nicht viel über PC´s wusste habe ich das auch mal gemacht! Gut mir ist nichts zugestoßen aber das NT hats mit einem lauten Knall zerlegt! 
Tja, so macht Man"n" seine Erfahrungen u. lernt warum man in Groß - D sein NT mittels des Schiebereglers im Betrieb nicht auf 110V umstellen sollte! 
Das NT war aber gefühlte 20Jahre alt u. aus einem Schrottreifen Rechner! 

LG EDDIE


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Ihr sagt alle es wäre so gefährlich und "wer ist so blöd und schraubt ein Netzteil auf" . Leute, wie sleeved ihr euer netzteil denn bitte?


 
Vollmodulare NTs FTW


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Gibt genug leute die eins ohne CM gesleeved haben.


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Gibt genug leute die eins ohne CM gesleeved haben.


 

Da werden dann aber nicht die Kontakte im NT selber abgelötet sondern die Stecker werden zerlegt und wieder zusammen gesteckt.
Auf der Rechner Seite passiert einem auch nichts, nur auf der NT Seite.


----------



## mülla1 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Ok wie weit soll der funken denn springen ? Wenn es echt so gefährlich wäre hätten Sie die Dinger doch verblomt.. 230 Volt sind zwar tödlich aber gewiss nicht viel. Damit ein Funke überspringt braucht's schon a bissel mehr zumindest in dieser Entfernung. ZündKerze sind auch 10000 Volt und da können Millimeter über den funkenSprung entscheiden  die 380 kv von der StromLeitung ballern auch nicht auf die Erde runter


 
erstens sind 230V einiges, zweitens reden wir hier von effektivspannung. der Wert auf den sich die kondensatoren aufladen können kann sehr viel höher sein. nämlich um den Faktor Wurzel 2  ... im Netzteil direkt hinter dem gleichgerichter sind sog. glättungskondensatoren die sich auf die amplitude der sinusförmigen Spannung aufladen und somit mit bis zu 325V geladen sind. 
die 380KV "ballern" übrigens nicht rüber weil die Luft hier als Isolator verwendet wird. dabei ist der Abstand maßgeblich dafür ab wann es einen überschlag gibt. 
grundsätzlich gilt der absolute gefahrenbereich bei 1mm überschlag pro 1000V. sprich bei 380kv reden wir von einem absoluten gefahrenbereich von fast 4m  

naja.. der arme Kerl den es da erwischt hat musste auf jeden Fall schon ordentlich Pech gehabt haben. ich hab mir schon öfter mal einen gezogen an 230V oder auch 400V und ich lebe auch noch. allerdings ist sowas echt nicht zu unterschätzen. wie schon erwähnt wurde.. wenn mal wirklich das Bedürfniss hat das Netzteil aufzumachen vorher immer ein zwei mal den Power Knopf drücken. dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Und bei welcher Situation beim Lüfter tausch wird die Luft nicht mehr zum isolieren benutzt?


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Wenn man die Kondensatoren anpackt


----------



## TomatenKenny (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

tja pgh sag ich da nur.


----------



## omega™ (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Tolle Aussage... wenn irgendjemand den du kennst z.B an irgendetwas stirbt hat derjenige also auch nur Pech gehabt?


----------



## TomatenKenny (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



			
				omega™;4633670 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Aussage... wenn irgendjemand den du kennst z.B an irgendetwas stirbt hat derjenige also auch nur Pech gehabt?



kla, was soll er denn sonst haben ...glück oder was


----------



## Seru1195 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Wollte mich auch noch melden.

Es tut mir sehr leid um den Jungen. Aber ich vermute, dass der einen Herzfehler hatte oder sonnst nicht ganz gesund war. Im Normalfall stirbt ein Mensch nicht mit dem Entladen der Elkos eines Netzteiles vom PC. Ist sicher ein schmerzhaft aber dra sterben tut ein gesunder Mensch nicht.
Ich werfe mal einige Zahlen in den Raum,die bei uns in den Niederspannungs Installations-Vorschriften drin sind.
max. 50V
max. 5 Sekunden
max. 30mA

Alles was über diesen Werten ist, ist potenziel tödlich. Man verliert aber schon ab ca. 10mA die Kontrolle über die Muskeln, ein loslassen des spannungsführenden Teils ist nicht mehr möglich.
Es kommt auch draufan, wie der Strom durch den Körper fliest u.s.w.


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Kondensatoren anpackt


 
Ich musste soweit ich Weiß keine Konsensatoren anfassen dabei.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Ihr sagt alle es wäre so gefährlich und "wer ist so blöd und schraubt ein Netzteil auf" . Leute, wie sleeved ihr euer netzteil denn bitte?


 äääh, garnich? ^^
hab solche anleitungen auch schon gelesen. als ich zu dem punkt kam, wo stand, man solle das NT aufschrauben, damit man auch ne schöne optik erreicht (un ned ein loses ende des sleeves haben will), hab ich den kopf geschüttekt und das ding geschlossen 

wenn ihr sowas machen wollt, wartet wenigstens bis ihr 18 seid - dann sin eure eltern nich noch zusätzlich gestraft mit ner anzeige wegen vernachlässigter fürsorgepflicht oder wie das heisst.

aber gut, die schlausten menschen sterben tragisch jung wa?

es tut mir leid, aber ich KANNS nich verstehn, wie man als laie sowas freiwillig anpackt. ohne ne ausbildung oder sowas würd ich nie im leben da ran gehn. un wenn ich seit 20 jahren hobbymäßig an rechnern schraub. irgendwo is ne grenze. mit potentiell lebensgefährlichen sachen spiel ich einfach nich. scheinbar ham andre hier überhaupt keine schmerzgrenze ^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich habe schon öfters eine gewedelt bekommen. Toi Toi Toi, noch nichts schlimmes passiert


----------



## merhuett (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DarkMo schrieb:


> äääh, garnich? ^^
> hab solche anleitungen auch schon gelesen. als ich zu dem punkt kam, wo stand, man solle das NT aufschrauben, damit man auch ne schöne optik erreicht (un ned ein loses ende des sleeves haben will), hab ich den kopf geschüttekt und das ding geschlossen
> 
> wenn ihr sowas machen wollt, wartet wenigstens bis ihr 18 seid - dann sin eure eltern nich noch zusätzlich gestraft mit ner anzeige wegen vernachlässigter fürsorgepflicht oder wie das heisst.
> ...


 
Man kann auch übertreiben... hobbymäßig am Rechner rumschrauben und das ohne Ausbildung, das kann ja nicht angehen. 
Das sind denn  die, die Zuhause nix selber machen handwerklich weil es ja sofort explodiert wenn kein 50€/h Handwerker dabei geht... mehr als aufzupassen das er keine spannungsfuhrenden Teile berührt tut der "Fachmann" auch nicht. Auf die warnhinweise das ein anderer cpu cooler die CPU zerstören kann reagiert komischerweise keiner so hysterisch  zb.. aber da wird man ja nicht vom bösartigen Strom verängstigt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Profikuehl schrieb:


> Super Tipp, den würde ich eher mal wegeditieren. Oder kannst ja ein Video machen und vorführen wie wenig Reststrom dann noch i NT vorhanden ist, wenn das NT eine Nacht rumliegt. *autsch*


 
OK ist Editiert.
Meine angaben beruhte auf unfundierte Schätzung.
Möchte niemanden durch falsche angaben verletzen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beweis man kann zb. Led`s im Netzteil anlöten ohne zu sterben ,oder einen Schlag zu bekommen.
Was hier viel kritischer ist ,sind die Allusleevs^^.
Wie gesagt ist mit Strom nicht zu spassen (Die Elemente verzeihen keine Fehler)


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Vorgestern erst NT-Lüfter bei Freundin getauscht und noch zu ihr gemeint zeig da nicht mit dem Finger rein auf was ....


----------



## horst--one (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Wollte mich auch noch melden.
> 
> Es tut mir sehr leid um den Jungen. Aber ich vermute, dass der einen Herzfehler hatte oder sonnst nicht ganz gesund war. Im Normalfall stirbt ein Mensch nicht mit dem Entladen der Elkos eines Netzteiles vom PC. Ist sicher ein schmerzhaft aber dra sterben tut ein gesunder Mensch nicht.


 

Da braucht es keinen Herzfehler, wenn ein par Joule durch dich fließen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Das sowas passiert ist zwar traurig, aber mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.

Hab auch schon mal eine geknallt bekommen beim Öffnen eines Blitzgerätes für ne Kamera, war nicht gerade angenehm.


PS: Mein Pioneer Verstärker hat zwei Cola-Dosen große Kondensatoren drin, was da wohl passiert wenn man dranfasst?


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> PS: Mein Pioneer Verstärker hat zwei Cola-Dosen große Kondensatoren drin, was da wohl passiert wenn man dranfasst?


 
Würds nicht ausprobieren


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> PS: Mein Pioneer Verstärker hat zwei Cola-Dosen große Kondensatoren drin, was da wohl passiert wenn man dranfasst?


 
Willst du auch einen Thread^^,mit Nachruf ??


----------



## Dolomedes (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Kondensatoren vollständig entladen sind?


 
Ungefähr ne sekunde als Fachmann...
Dürfen tut man´s aber nicht


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Bei mir ist mal ein MS-Tech Netzteil Explodiert bei BF3.. Gehäuse war auf, und meine füße standen fast direkt dran.... 
Habe damals bei nem Fujitsu Siemens (Ich war 10) einfach im Betrieb auf 110V gestellt, weil ich dachte es spart strom!!! Auch alles auseinander geflogen..


----------



## Dolomedes (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mal ein MS-Tech Netzteil Explodiert bei BF3.. Gehäuse war auf, und meine füße standen fast direkt dran....
> Habe damals bei nem Fujitsu Siemens (Ich war 10) einfach im Betrieb auf 110V gestellt, weil ich dachte es spart strom!!! Auch alles auseinander geflogen..


 
Schlimm genug ! 
Die neuen Generationen wachsen zwar mit noch mehr Elektronik auf als "Wir" die Aufklärung wird aber scheinbar versäumt.
Ich hab berufsbedingt natürlich schon öfter mal eine gewischt bekommen, aber dennoch, so denke ich wird "Strom" als solcher heutezutage unterschätzt.

Lernt man da nix drüber in der schule ?


----------



## Ashton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ungefähr ne sekunde als Fachmann...
> Dürfen tut man´s aber nicht



Das ist aber nicht gerade eine fachkundige Aussage...
Komplett entlädt sich ein Kondensator erst nach unendlicher Zeit. Also nie. 
Wie schnell das Entladen von statten geht hängt von der Kapazität und dem Widerstand ab.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich glaub aber auch, dass er richtig viel Pecht hatte, weil sooft wie Leute schon den Nt Lüfter getauscht haben.Und das waren sicher keine Experten...


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Jaa, jaa ich bin auch nicht allwissend. Vor allem wenn einem der Kumpel sagt, das er das Farad noch nicht an der Endstufe hatte. Gerettet hat mich die Gummimatte und ne relativ trockene Haut. Aber mir kribbeln noch heute die Eier und ich war bestimmt 3 Minuten weg. Jedenfalls - mein Herz ist gesund.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Die hatten einfach nur Glück. Auf einen Piratenschiff rennt man auch nicht mit einer Fackel in die Pulverkammer, außer man liebt Ravensburger Puzzle.


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Man sollte keine Angst vor Strom haben.. Egal Wieviel Volt oder Amprere... Sondern Respekt.. Weil mit zu viel Angst passieren Fehler..


----------



## Dolomedes (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Ashton schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht gerade eine fachkundige Aussage...
> Komplett entlädt sich ein Kondensator erst nach unendlicher Zeit. Also nie.
> Wie schnell das Entladen von statten geht hängt von der Kapazität und dem Widerstand ab.



Stimmt schon ! Habe ich auch nicht bezweckt.
Habe halt Spass gemacht.


----------



## -Cryptic- (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Einige Netzteile (z.B. die hochwertigen Serien von Enermax) nutzen die Restenergie sehr sinnvoll: Nachdem der Rechner runtergefahren ist bzw. die Stromzufuhr gekippt wurde drehen sich sie Lüfter des Netzteils noch so lange weiter bis der Reststrom verbraucht ist. So hat man zum einen den Reststrom entleert und gleichzeitig wird das NT noch etwas länger gekühlt was die Lebensdauer erhöht. Müsste bei allen Netzteilen so sein, dann wäre die Gefahr auf jeden Fall geringer.


----------



## King_Sony (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Cool das wusste ich gar nicht. Das ist echt klug, aber diese Intelligenz kostet halt auch...


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Einige Netzteile (z.B. die hochwertigen Serien von Enermax) nutzen die Restenergie sehr sinnvoll: Nachdem der Rechner runtergefahren ist bzw. die Stromzufuhr gekippt wurde drehen sich sie Lüfter des Netzteils noch so lange weiter bis der Reststrom verbraucht ist. So hat man zum einen den Reststrom entleert und gleichzeitig wird das NT noch etwas länger gekühlt was die Lebensdauer erhöht. Müsste bei allen Netzteilen so sein, dann wäre die Gefahr auf jeden Fall geringer.


 
Welche denn z.B.?


----------



## beercarrier (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ich hab mal an den pc meiner eltern noch die alten netzwerkkabel angeschlossen die mit den runden steckern, dummerweise gab es zwischen beiden pc´s einen potenztialunterschied, das eine nt war kaputt und gab iwie gab es eine spannung auf dem gehäuse, die stecker waren solche antennenstecker mit einer metallschirmung zum drehen und einklipsen. naja iwie hats die netzwerkkarte zerhaut und diese war dann direkt geerdet, der stuhl auf dem ich saß is draufgegangen. war natürlich kein fi verbaut. aber so hatte der junge schon sehr viel selber verschuldet.

war vor studium und 2.bildungsweg elektriker und kann nur sagen das nt aufzumachen erfodert zumindest das man sich vorher infomiert. der schwarze humor in dem thread bringt mich zwar zum grinsen, aber hey, es is schon blöd auf diese art und weise zu sterben...

das mit rechts und linkshänder find in der elektriker ausbildung find ich interessant, aber iwie komisch, bin linkshänder und alle kollegen unter (damals) 50 jahren haben die phase immer links angeschlossen, was für mich ja ein vorteil sein sollte, von daher kein plan.

wenn man den lüfter tauscht (und wer mehr tut ohne entsprechendes verständnis ist einfach selber schuld), sollte man zumindest den powerbutton eine zeitlang (je länger desto besser) drücken und sich gebrauchsübliche gummihandschuhe überziehen. es kann zwar immernoch was passieren, aber wenns danach geht darf man das haus nicht mehr verlassen. ganz ehrlich das schlimme an der sache ist das er bei dem alter und vermutlich mit zuwenig wissen draufgegangen ist, aber generell sollten erwachsene selbstverantwortlich leben.


----------



## -Cryptic- (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Welche denn z.B.?


 
Schau einfach mal online nach, ich kann es nur mit Gewissheit von meinem eigenen NT (Enermax Platimax) sagen. Denke das wird für die komplette Serie gelten. 



King_Sony schrieb:


> Cool das wusste ich gar nicht. Das ist echt klug, aber diese Intelligenz kostet halt auch...



Das stimmt, ganz billig ist der Spaß nicht. Aber beim NT spare ich nie.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese besserwisse sprüche-.- eine hohe voltzahl ist gefährlicher als eine niedrige und in einem riesen kondensator sind natürlich genug ma vorhanden



Das ist kein Besserwisser-Spruch sondern Fakt.
Sei lieber froh dass man dich von deinem Halbwissen befreit.
Ob 12V oder 220V ist prinzipiell egal, wenn ganz geringe Stromstärke besteht. 220V sind nicht zwingend tödlich, da es ausschlaggebendere Faktoren gibt. 
Das Ausmaß der Verletzung setzt sich eigentlich nur aus den Faktoren Stromstärke, Stromart (gleich oder Wechselstrom) und Strom-weg zusammen.

Sei froh dass jemand was sagt und du wissen mitnehmen kannst und Heul nicht rum.

Um nochmal die ganzen Hypothesen hier aufzugreifen, die über den Tod des jungen mutmaßen: 
Er braucht definitiv keine Herzfehler gehabt zu haben. Das Herz hat ein eigenes reizbildungs- und reizleitungssystem, bestehend aus Sinusknoten (reizbildung) und av-Knoten (reizleitung).
Durch den elektrischen Schlag kann es zu einer Reizbildungs- oder reizleitungsstörung kommen, was meistens zu kammerflimmern führt, was einem herzstillstand gleichzusetzen ist. Die herzfrequenz kann hierbei auf 600schlage pro Minute steigen und es fließt nahezu kein Blut mehr. Wenn die reizleitung gestört ist kann es zu einem av-Block kommen, es kontrahieren Kammern verzögert zu Vorhöfen. Häufigstes auftreten ist soweit ich weiß aber die aremlähmung die durch allgemeine muskellahmung hervorgerufen wird. Thermische Auswirkung in Form von inneren Verbrennungen sind auch möglich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Selbst in einem Auto findet man Stromquellen die einen schnell zu einem geladenen Gast an Petrus seiner Pforte machen


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst in einem Auto findet man Stromquellen die einen schnell zu einem geladenen Gast an Petrus seiner Pforte machen



Geladener gast^^ nettes Wortspiel  war das Absicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Absicht? Ich? Nein, so etwas würde mir nie einfallen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja manche müssen erst eigene Erfahrungen sammeln bevor man jemandem glaubt. Aufkleber und Hinweise an solchen Geräten sind ja nur eine Bespassung von Seiten der Hersteller


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Absicht? Ich? Nein, so etwas würde mir nie einfallen<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=592614"/>.
> Naja manche müssen erst eigene Erfahrungen sammeln bevor man jemandem glaubt. Aufkleber und Hinweise an solchen Geräten sind ja nur eine Bespassung von Seiten der Hersteller



Man sollte es halt nur anfassen, wenn man wirklich Ahnung hat. Was ih hier schon für Vorgehensweisen gelesen habe, autsch, da stellen sich mir die nackenhaare. Da koennte schon so mancher dicke stromschlage abbekommen haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



target2804 schrieb:


> Man sollte es halt nur anfassen, wenn man wirklich Ahnung hat. Was ih hier schon für Vorgehensweisen gelesen habe, autsch, da stellen sich mir die nackenhaare. Da koennte schon so mancher dicke stromschlage abbekommen haben.


 
bestes beispiel: "nach dem man sich nen schlag geholt hat sind die kondensatoren dann ja leer ..."    irgendwo unter den ersten ca. 50 beiträgen      ganz nach dem motto, beim zweiten mal kanns ja nur gut gehen


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer dann mit kammerflimmern ins Krankenhaus kommt kann dann von mir reanimiert werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



target2804 schrieb:


> Wer dann mit kammerflimmern ins Krankenhaus kommt kann dann von mir reanimiert werden.


 
bitte per impuls-initiierung mit dem holzhammer  

eine schönere methode hat er nicht verdient, aber er soll ja auch noch lernen können ...


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Er ist fix nicht am Kondensator gestorben eher an einem starken schock der einen Herzstillstand auslöste oder er hatte schon vorher einen Herzschaden.Hab schon so oft "watschn" von Blitzkondensatoren bekommen, sprich hohe Spannung sehr sehr geringe Stromstärke ^^


----------



## cmike (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Nein es gibt dann keine Restladung mehr.Der gesamte Strom ist durch den jungen gegangen.Darum die Kondensatoren auch immer entladen.


----------



## horst--one (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Er ist fix nicht am Kondensator gestorben eher an einem starken schock der einen Herzstillstand auslöste oder er hatte schon vorher einen Herzschaden.Hab schon so oft "watschn" von Blitzkondensatoren bekommen, sprich hohe Spannung sehr sehr geringe Stromstärke ^^



so gering ist die stromstärke da auch nicht, immerhin 350 -450 Volt und 150-200µf. Das ist nicht zu verachten und kann evtl. auch tödlich sein.
Aber an sowas verreckt man normalerweise nicht. Ich bin früher mal zu nahe an den Isolator von nem ausgebautem Mikrowelltentrafo gekommen. hab jetzt noch 2 narben am finger davon. 
Naja jetzt bin ich bin 2,3kv und 300mA geprüft.  
Die Verbrennung war an sich schlimmer als der schlag(war aber auch net der erste)


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Einer aus meiner alten Berufsschule erzählte mir mal davon, dass er immer einen Schlag bekommt, wenn er in die nähe von sein Netzteil greift, ich riet ihm selbiges zu ersetzen...


----------



## CryptonNite (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Mein Gehäuse stand mal ne ganze Zeit lang unter Spannung. hab mich immer über das "Kribbeln" gewundert, bis ich dann 120 V gegen Erde feststellte... Hab das NT dann schleunigst ausgetauscht.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Einer aus meiner alten Berufsschule erzählte mir mal davon, dass er immer einen Schlag bekommt, wenn er in die nähe von sein Netzteil greift, ich riet ihm selbiges zu ersetzen...


 
ich wundere mich immer, dass leute da nicht selbst drauf kommen?  wie kann man das denn nicht als unnormalen zustand ansehen?!


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

voll der horrorstreifen der thread hier ><


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich frag mich schon die ganze zeit warum gibt es zwei threads, und warum sind die länger als 
bei PC technischen fragen?


----------



## merhuett (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Weil es hier um Leben und tot geht :eek:


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ja wenn einer alles glaubt was hier drin steht, gehts tatsächlich um Leben oder Tod


----------



## McClaine (16. Oktober 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wenn einer alles glaubt was hier drin steht, gehts tatsächlich um Leben oder Tod



Lol 

ja am besten die Finger von netzteilen lassen und Profis machen lassen. dann bekommt man mit Sicherheit keine gewischt


----------



## merhuett (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja wenn einer alles glaubt was hier drin steht, gehts tatsächlich um Leben oder Tod


 
Noch besser. Es geht hier nur um Tod. Alles was mit dem Netzteil zu tun hat bringt den sofortigen Tod wenn der Schalter bei der Lieferung nicht auf I steht kauf ich mir auch sofort nen neues wäre ja gefährlich sowas selber zu machen. Wenn man das hier mit anderen Bereichen vergleicht sind so gut wie alle Vorschläge dort grob fahrlässig auf den Erhalt der Bauteile bezogen.

Vorschlag: ihr schickt mir eure Netzteile mit den kaputten Lüftern her und ich mach sie für 50 % der Kosten eines neuen Netzteils heil. Oder ihr gebt es mir einfach Statt es wegzuwerfen und ihr holt euch für 80, Euro nen neues  

:banghead:


----------



## CheckerAlex (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Krasse Sache Sind da manche Stromnetze eigentlich gefährlicher als andere also wenn man ein offenes Stromkabel berührt oder so?


----------



## CryptonNite (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ob man einen Stromschlag überlebt hängt unter anderem von folgenden Sachen ab:
- Höhe der Spannung (mit höherer Spannung sinkt der Körperwiderstand des Menschen und dadurch steigt der Strom)
- Stromart (AC/DC; bei AC mit ausreichend hohem Strom versucht das Herz die 50 Hz Netzfrequenz zu erreichen...)
- Netzfrequenz (Bei Wechselspannung üblicherweise 50 Hz in Europa, bei (übertriebenen) 10 GHz würde nichts passieren)
- Einwirkzeit (bei 230 V kann eine Einwirkzeit von 30 ms bereits tödlich sein)
- Übergangswiderstand der Haut (bei trockenen, schmutzigen Händen ist der Widerstand durch den Schmutz höher, als bei gerade gewaschenen)
- Körperliche Verfassung (ist man durch z.B. einge überstandene Krankheit geschwächt, so ist die Gefahr größer)
- Wassergehalt des Körpers (Wasser beeinflusst den Körperwiderstand)

Es gibt da noch ein paar andere Faktoren, die mir aber grad nicht einfielen... Also ists eigentlich schon ne ziemliche Glückssache, nen Schlag zu überleben. Daher sind Aussagen, wie "Ich hab auch schon nen Schlag abbekommen, das tut nur nen bissl weh" absolut inakzeptabel.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



CryptonNite schrieb:


> - Höhe der Spannung (mit höherer Spannung sinkt der Körperwiderstand des Menschen und dadurch steigt der Strom)


Sinken tut da garnichts, der Strom steig aber der Widerstand bleibt gleich



CryptonNite schrieb:


> - Stromart (AC/DC; bei AC mit ausreichend hohem Strom versucht das Herz die 50 Hz Netzfrequenz zu erreichen...)
> - Netzfrequenz (Bei Wechselspannung üblicherweise 50 Hz in Europa, bei (übertriebenen) 10 GHz würde nichts passieren)


Naja, Gleichstrom ist genau so gefährlich. Der muskel oder das Herz will dann zwar nicht in 50 Hz schlagen aber unter anderem kann der Herzschlag 
komplett unterdrückt werden. Wie du schon sagst kommt das auf die Faktoren an.


----------



## CryptonNite (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Der menschliche Körper ist von seinem elektrischen Verhalten einem Varistor nicht ganz unähnlich, dessen Widerstand mit zunehmender Spannung abnimmt. Bei einer Spannung von 25 V sinds laut Pikiwedia rund 67,3 kOhm, bei 200 V sinds nur 3,8 kOhm.
Also, wenn man jetzt nach dem Ohm'schen Gesetz den Strom berechnet, dann steigt mit steigender Spannung auch der Strom.

I(25 V) = ~0,371 mA
I(200 V) = ~52,63 mA

Bei 8-facher Spannung ist der Strom ums 142-fache gestiegen... Wenn das nicht bedenklich ist.

Den Stromweg habe ich auch vergessen. Fließt der Strom direkt übers Herz, so ist relativ schnell der Exitus erreicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Wir sollten hier nich Päpstlicher als der Papst werden, die wenigstens können was damit anfangen^^ 

aber: die 67,7 kOhm kommen meiner meinung durch die Haut! hat aber nix mit dem Körperwiderstand zu tun, eher mit der kapazitive der Haut.


----------



## CryptonNite (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Dies tat ich nur, um die weit verbreitete Annahme, der Körperwiderstand des Menschen sei linear, zu widerlegen. 
Wenn das so wäre, daß Rk = 67,3 kOhm (ich nehme mal den Wert bei 25 V) = konstant ist, so würden in dem Fall bei 230 V AC "nur" rund 3,41 mA fließen, was bei vielen Menschen noch unterhalb der Wahrnehmungsgrenze liegt oder höchstenfalls ein leichtes Kribbeln verursacht.
Leider ist das nicht so. Und gerade dieses Verhalten des Körpers wird sehr stark unterschätzt. Daher ist der Elektrizität immer mit Respekt, aber auch nicht mit Angst zu begegnen.
Man sollte wirklich wissen, was man tut und Arbeiten an Einrichtung und Geräte mit Spannungen oberhalb der Kleinspannung den Fachkräften überlassen.
Auf den Netzteilen seriöser Hersteller steht nicht für umsonst etwas wie "Reparaturarbeiten sind nur vom qualifizierten Fachpersonal durchzuführen" drauf. Das hat schon seinen Grund, wie der 16-jährige am eigenen Leib erfahren musste.


----------



## merhuett (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Und wieso misst man mit einem multimeter bei sich selbst von hand zu Hand Ca 1kohm?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Und wieso misst man mit einem multimeter bei sich selbst von hand zu Hand Ca 1kohm?


 

Man misst eben nicht bei jedem 1kOhm sondern auch mal 600, 800 , 1000 usw...
Nicht jeder hat den gleichen Widerstand.
Und überhaupt ich hab mein NT auch umgebaut, rechner aus, Stromkabel raus, PC 20 mal anschalten das der Strom verpufft, 20 mal den O I Schalter betätigen...
Dann mit nem Sicherheitsschraubendreher vorsichtig aufgeschraubt, alten Lüfter abgeklemmt.
Deckel abnehmen.
Neuen "Silent" Lüfter mit einer Lüsterklemme ROT und SCHWARZ je zu ROT und SCHWARZ sicher verbunden.
Alles noch schön isoliert, das da nichts passiert, Lüfter wieder sauber verschraubt.
Deckel drauf, verschrauben nicht vergessen.
Wieder einbauen.
Fertig...

Und nein ich bin kein Elektroniker, ... und es war auch ned mein 1. NT das ich aufgetunt hab^^
Man muss nur wissen was man macht, dann passts.


----------



## CryptonNite (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



merhuett schrieb:


> Und wieso misst man mit einem multimeter bei sich selbst von hand zu Hand Ca 1kohm?



Ich hab grad mal gemessen: Mit trockenen Händen sinds bei mir quer übers Herz (Linke Hand und rechte Hand) mit nem Messgerät bei mir rund 1,1 MOhm (1.100.000 Ohm) bei ner geschätzten Prüfspannung von 0,5 ... 0,7 V. Mit nassen Händen sinds rund 350 kOhm (350.000 Ohm). Da sich der Körper ähnlich wie ein Varistor verhält ist der Widerstand bei höherer Spannung geringer.
Also, wenn das Multimeter tatsächlich 1.000 Ohm anzeigt, dann würde ich mal die Prüfspannung messen. Die dürfte dann etwa 200 Volt betragen. Mit anderen Worten: 1.000 Ohm mit Multimeter als Rk messen ist je nach Prüfspannung eher unwahrscheinlich. Wahrscheinlicher ist ein Ablesefehler.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



CryptonNite schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal gemessen: Mit trockenen Händen sinds bei mir quer übers Herz (Linke Hand und rechte Hand) mit nem Messgerät bei mir rund 1,1 MOhm (1.100.000 Ohm) bei ner geschätzten Prüfspannung von 0,5 ... 0,7 V. Mit nassen Händen sinds rund 350 kOhm (350.000 Ohm). Da sich der Körper ähnlich wie ein Varistor verhält ist der Widerstand bei höherer Spannung geringer.
> Also, wenn das Multimeter tatsächlich 1.000 Ohm anzeigt, dann würde ich mal die Prüfspannung messen. Die dürfte dann etwa 200 Volt betragen. Mit anderen Worten: 1.000 Ohm mit Multimeter als Rk messen ist je nach Prüfspannung eher unwahrscheinlich. Wahrscheinlicher ist ein Ablesefehler.


 
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie du in Kreuzigungshaltung mitten im Zimmer stehst,  den Kabeln an deinen Händen und gespannt auf den Multimeter starrst, welchen du zwecks besserer Lesbarkeit ans Mikro deines Headsets getapet hast ...  

Ich glaube, ich sollte ml zum Arzt gehen


----------



## Soellner (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

1. freischalten
2. auf spannungsfreiheit prüfen
3. gegen wiedereinschalten sichern
4. erden und kurzschließen
5. benachbarte unter spannung stehende teile abdecken



mir hats schon öfters eine gewaffelt, 230v eine hand gegen geerdete kabelrinne andere hand,
eine hand an allen 5 kontakten einer 3phasen stromschiene usw...

lebe nach 10 jahren elektriker immer noch 

kann das auch kaum glauben das ein kondensator so viel strom bringt... die spannung alleine killt einem nicht,
siehe elektroschocker, die haben doch weit über 1000v?

mir persönlich hat gott sei dank ein kondensator noch keine gewaffelt, durfte nur mein ehemaliger (und ja er lebt noch) cheffe erleben,
war aber "nur" verdammt schmerzhaft!

wäre mal intresannt was so ein netzteil an leistung speichert, alle kondensatoren und spulen zusammengerechnet.


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

ahh ein Elektriker  Ich bin ja Elektroniker (ich klopf also keine schlitze xD ) und ich sag dir jetzt 
das Elkos auch nich so wild sind. (gilt nur für das gespräch zwischen Elektriker und Elektroniker )
Ich glaube nach wie vor das der Junge ein Herz Problem hatte! Wenn du den falschen mit nem Elektroschoker
erwischt kann der auch umfallen und tod sein.


----------



## Soellner (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

hehe, schlitze schlag ich auch nich, nur zur lehre, anschließend hab ich 10 jahre fast nur mit beleuchtung gearbeitet, jetzt drück ich nochmal die schulbank und hätte gern mein techniker 
den kondensator den mein cheffe abbekommen hat war eben von ner natriumdampf oder ner hqi lampe, die sind etwas größer, wenn de da noch das pech hast und in nem lichtrohr 10 stück paralell hängen... hehehe


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Viele hier haben keine Ahnung von Strom und behaupten irgendwas. Kein Wunder passieren solche Sachen!


----------



## CryptonNite (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich glaube nach wie vor das der Junge ein Herz Problem hatte!



Das denke ich auch. Vermutlich hat er einfach nen Schreck bekommen und ist daran gestorben (also quasi indirekt  ).


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Langsam wirds unwissenschaftlich


----------



## CryptonNite (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Naja, meine beiden Vorredner haben schon Recht. Die Ladungsmenge reicht eigentlich nicht aus, um jemanden zu töten.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

"Eigentlich".

Es kommt auch drauf an, wie lange du sie abbekommst. 

Darüber hinaus ist ein 16-jähriger unter Umständen körperlich noch nicht voll entwickelt und verträgt etwas weniger.   Und wir wissen natürlich nicht, wie gut sein Herz-Kreislauf-System drauf war.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

"ich hab das schon hundert ma gemacht, un nie is was passiert" - die letzten worte...


----------



## Soellner (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> "Eigentlich".
> 
> Es kommt auch drauf an, wie lange du sie abbekommst.
> 
> Darüber hinaus ist ein 16-jähriger unter Umständen körperlich noch nicht voll entwickelt und verträgt etwas weniger.   Und wir wissen natürlich nicht, wie gut sein Herz-Kreislauf-System drauf war.



wenn du eine bestimmte ladungsmenge hast, und eine recht hohe spannung, ist diese ladungsmenge in kürzerster zeit aufgebraucht,
was anderes wäre da eine steckdose oder z.b. ein angeschlossenes netzteil, da kommt ja immer neue ladung nach


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



CryptonNite schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Vermutlich hat er einfach nen Schreck bekommen und ist daran gestorben (also quasi indirekt  ).



selten so viel dummes zeug und schlechten witz in einem Satz gelesen. hast dir dadurch genau 0 Respekt verdient kleiner.


----------



## Anchorage (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

In der Regel entläd sich die Energie fast garnicht da ein Leitung fehlt die die Energie abführen könnte.


----------



## anderon (30. Oktober 2012)

Son kondensator hat verdammt viel power ..... Hab mal an einen aufgeladenen einen schraubenzieher gehalten ... Naja hat geknallt wie ein böller und danach hat ein stück vom schraubi gefehlt seit dem hab ich sehr großen respekt vor den dingern


----------



## Soellner (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich mach dir mal ein Foto von meinem "Demontage-seitenschneider"


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch schonmal an meinem Netzteil rumgebastelt um überflüssige Kabel abzuschneiden, allerdings hatte ich das Netzteil zuvor auch 2 Wochen nicht mehr benutzt. Hatte sich das Netzteil dann schon entladen?


----------



## jahsera (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich habe seitdem ich das erste Mal von Restladungen gehört habe immer den Computer nach dem trennen vom Netz noch einmal "eingeschalten". In den meisten fällen haben dann die Lüfter und LEDs für ca 1 sec. Ihre Funktion aufgenommen. Danach sollte die Restladung verbraucht sein und keine Lebensgefahr mehr bestehen.
Ich habe letztens ein Netzteil in die Hände bekommen welches bei genau dieser Vorgehensweise einen Signalton von sich gab, bis die Entladung vollständig war. Ich war von diesem Feature beindruckt und frage mich ob es einen Namen dafür gibt und ob es bei bestimmten Herstellern Standard ist.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



anderon schrieb:


> Son kondensator hat verdammt viel power ..... Hab mal an einen aufgeladenen einen schraubenzieher gehalten ... Naja hat geknallt wie ein böller und danach hat ein stück vom schraubi gefehlt seit dem hab ich sehr großen respekt vor den dingern



Ein Stück vom Schraubenzieher!? Ne ist klar! War der aus PVC? 
Ich erzähl deine Geschichte mal weiter: U. dann flog das Stück vom Schraubenzieher an mir vorbei durch die Wand u. zerstörte das ganze Haus! 
100m große Flammen schossen aus dem Haus in den Himmel u. zerstörten ein vorbeifliegendes Flugzeug! 
ENDE!

OMG... bekommt eigl. noch wer mit was hier geschrieben wird? Es ging ganz am Anfang mal um einen Unfall!


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ein Stück vom Schraubenzieher!? Ne ist klar! War der aus PVC?
> Ich erzähl deine Geschichte mal weiter: U. dann flog das Stück vom Schraubenzieher an mir vorbei durch die Wand u. zerstörte das ganze Haus!
> 100m große Flammen schossen aus dem Haus in den Himmel u. zerstörten ein vorbeifliegendes Flugzeug!
> ENDE!



Sehr sehr net umschrieben, nur das es möglich ist! Ich hab mir auf der Arbeit auch schon einige Schraubenzieher kaputt gemacht, weil ich 
die öfters mal zum entladen zweck entfremdet hab wenn ich grad kein entladewiderstand bei hatte.

was ich grad noch lese: War der aus PVC xD xD xD is ja leitend stimmt xD xD


----------



## Soellner (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soviel zu "War der aus PVC?"
die kerben sind der strom, der bis zum auslösen der sicherung fließt...
an einem bild kann man auch das reingebrannte kupfer erkennen!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Sehr sehr net umschrieben, nur das es möglich ist! Ich hab mir auf der Arbeit auch schon einige Schraubenzieher kaputt gemacht, weil ich
> die öfters mal zum entladen zweck entfremdet hab wenn ich grad kein entladewiderstand bei hatte.
> 
> was ich grad noch lese: War der aus PVC xD xD xD is ja leitend stimmt xD xD



Er Schrieb es hat ein "Stück" vom Schraubendreher gefehlt! 
EIN STÜCK! 

Das was Soellner hier an Bildern zeigt ist sicher sehr Eindrucksvoll aber dort fehlt eine kleine ECKE u. kein Stück! 
Es ist verständlich das da wo große Ströme fließen eine große Hitze entsteht! 
Aber ein Schraubendreher fliegt nicht in Stücke! 5 cent vs 200 amp - YouTube


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Doch ein Stück kann fehlen nach so einer Aktion, keiner behauptet das ein Stück 
1/4 des ganzen Schraubenzieher ist ?!?!
Und was willst mit dem Video zeigen?? schön ein cent und 200 A
Hat nichts mit einem Schraubendreher zu tun der ein Elko entläd


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ok, meine Definition über das Wort Stück ist anscheinend eine andere. 
Mein Video bezieht sich auf den Satz: „Es ist verständlich das da wo große Ströme fließen eine große Hitze entsteht!" ​(also passt das schon in den Kontext) 

Es ist eigl. auch egal was an dem Schraubenzieher nun fehlte! 
Fakt ist das es hier viel zu viel Over Topic geschrieben wurde u. wird! 

LG EDDIE


----------



## Gazelle (10. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Warnhinweise diesbezüglich sind ja soo einfach zu übersehen... Vielleicht sollte extra für die USA noch ein akustischer Warnhinweis ertönen, sobald der Schraubendreher angesetzt wird...


 
Finde deinen kommentar einfach geschmacklos


----------



## pringles (10. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Finde deinen kommentar einfach geschmacklos



genau dieses ereigniss beweist doch das er, egal wie geschmacklos, recht hat


----------



## wolflux (10. November 2012)

In den letzten 10Jahren ist das schon der 3 Mensch der durch ein PC netzteil getötet wurde und von dem ich gehört habe .ganz schlimm sowas


----------



## Skipper81Ger (10. November 2012)

Ja wenn man unbedingt will, kann man sich selbst mit nem schnürsenkel umbringen. Da braucht man kein Netzteil für.

Wieviel Menschen haben sich denn in den letzten 10 Jahren mit anderen seltsamen Dingen umgebracht?


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich vermute, dass das wirklich ein total blöder Unfall war. Vielleicht hat er einen Moment nicht aufgepasst und ist dann versehentlich an einen Kondensator. Jedoch sollte man sich nicht wirklich an so einem Netzteil zu schaffen machen, mehr als das Kabelmanagement zu verbessern kann man da eh nicht machen. Und wenn man ein gutes Kabelmanagement haben will, sollte man sich lieber ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement kaufen. Die Firmen können in diesem Fall aber auch nichts dafür. Es ist wichtiger, dass man den Leuten klar macht, wie gefährlich es ist an so einem Netzteil rumzuhantieren und ich schätze, dass auch der TE diese Absicht verfolgt. Ja, ich gebe zu, dass ich selbst auch schon mal ein Netzteil aufgemacht habe um ein Paar Kabel abzuschneiden, jedoch bin ich dabei sehr vorsichtig umgegangen und habe das NT davor einen Monat rumstehen lassen und davor schön mit der PowerOn Methode entladen und dann noch geschaut ob irgendwo in der nähe von den Kabeln ein geladener Kondensator sein könnte, bevor ich daran rumgeschnipselt habe. Aber wo ich das hier so lese, werde ich das in Zukunft NIE wieder machen!
Und ich hoffe auch, dass andere daraus lernen und so etwas nicht nachmachen, da so etwas wirklich sau gefährlich ist!


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. November 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange da maximal Spannung auf ein nt sein kann


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Mich auch, wobei ich auch schätze, dass das von NT zu NT unterschiedlich ist...
Ich glaube, dass man das so pauschal nicht sagen kann.
Aber wenn das jemand mal so grob wüsste wäre das wirklich sehr lehrreich!


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Strom ist immer kritisch, vor allem wenn er über das Herz fließen kann. Diese Kondensatoren haben je nach dem mehrere hundert Volt an Spannung, was bedeutet, dass der Körperwiderstand kein großes Hindernis darstellt. Bei 200, 300, 400 Volt können da von einem Elko aus schon mal 50 mA oder mehr fließen, was für eine tödliche Wirkung auf den Körper ausreicht.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. November 2012)

Ja und das in Kombination mit nem Herzfehler und unaufmerksamkeit ist sicher tödlich. 


Aber wenn man jetzt nicht gleich unmittelbar nach dem das nt vom Strom getrennt ist alles zerlegt, dann müsst die Spannung doch nach gewisser Zeit komplett verflogen sein. Wie lange sollte man warten um sicher zu sein das nix passiert?


----------



## DarkMo (11. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange da maximal Spannung auf ein nt sein kann


 geh doch einfach vom schlimmsten aus. is doch ned so schwer :/


----------



## merhuett (11. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Ich werde in Zukunft auch nie wieder Auto fahren. Kann viel zu viel viel bei passieren....


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. November 2012)

Oder aufs Klo gehen...ist auch oft tödlich wenn man zu feste drücken muss ( die armen sannies die das nach ner Woche oder Länge wieder weg machen müssen )

Wollte mit meiner Fragen eigentlich nur stehen hier haben, ab wann die restenergie aus dem nt raus ist. Zeitlich gesehen. 
Normal lässt man das nt nach dem man den hauptschalter und stecker rausgezogen hat, etwa 10-20 min ( je nach Netzteil ) stehen. Um sicher zu gehen etwa ne Stunde bis das letzte bisschen Saft raus ist. 
Um keinen mehr gewischt zu bekommen müsste doch aber ne Viertelstd. Locker Reichen.


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

Also nach meinem verständnis der Elektrizität herscht dann doch ein Überschuss an Elektronen auf so einem Kondensator, oder? Ich wüsste nicht, wohin diese Elektronen denn verfliegen sollten.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. November 2012)

Irgendwo hin müssen die ja. Und wenn's die Luft ist wo die Spannung dann rein difundiert und sich "in luft" auflöst. Ewig bleibt sie ja nicht im Netzteil.

Wobei ich allerdings auch nur gefährliches halbwissen Besitze.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Also nach meinem verständnis der Elektrizität herscht dann doch ein Überschuss an Elektronen auf so einem Kondensator, oder? Ich wüsste nicht, wohin diese Elektronen denn verfliegen sollten.


 
Jeder Kondensator hat Leckströme, je nach Qualität mehr oder weniger groß.  Dadurch entlädt er sich langsam.


----------



## Modders Vision (11. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Naja, zeitlich begrenzen kann man das auch nicht wirklich oder nur sehr schwer, weil jedes Netzteil anders gebaut ist und unterschiedliche Spannungen hat....


----------



## CryptonNite (12. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Die verbliebene Spannung wird nach und nach in Wärme umgewandelt, bedingt durch die Tatsache, daß jedes Material den Strom leitet. Bei Isolatoren ist der Widerstand recht hoch, da dauert es länger, aber prinzipiell fließt auch ein Strom, auch wenn's vielleicht nur Pikoampere sind. Dann kommt da noch die Schaltung hinzu, man weis ja nicht unbedingt, was wie nach und vor den Kondensatoren im Netzteil kommt.
Deswegen ist eine Ruhephase doch von Vorteil. Mein Ausbilder sagte mal, daß eine Stunde Ruhezeit eines Gerätes ausreicht. Bei Geräten mit Netzspannung und höher sollte man immer die Spannungsfreiheit an den Kondensatoren zweipolig feststellen, z.B. mit nem Voltmeter. Falls die Kondensatoren noch Spannung führen, dann sollte man warten oder sie über einen geeigneten Widerstand entladen.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Oder aufs Klo gehen...ist auch oft tödlich wenn man zu feste drücken muss ( die armen sannies die das nach ner Woche oder Länge wieder weg machen müssen )
> 
> Wollte mit meiner Fragen eigentlich nur stehen hier haben, ab wann die restenergie aus dem nt raus ist. Zeitlich gesehen.
> Normal lässt man das nt nach dem man den hauptschalter und stecker rausgezogen hat, etwa 10-20 min ( je nach Netzteil ) stehen. Um sicher zu gehen etwa ne Stunde bis das letzte bisschen Saft raus ist.
> Um keinen mehr gewischt zu bekommen müsste doch aber ne Viertelstd. Locker Reichen.


 
Totaler Mist was du hier erzählst, ich würde mal aufpassen, was du für gefährlichen Unsinn hier verzapfst!


----------



## DarkMo (12. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

auch beim autofahren sollte man immer mit der dummheit anderer rechnen (vom schlimmsten ausgehn), wenn man schon die eigene gekonnt untern tisch kehrt ). naja, macht ihr nur, packt alle duzenderweise in die stromteile, mutter natur freut sich über die auslese


----------



## Skipper81Ger (13. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Totaler Mist was du hier erzählst, ich würde mal aufpassen, was du für gefährlichen Unsinn hier verzapfst!



Im Prinzip hast du schon recht. Totaler mist vielleicht nicht, aber man sollte sowas nicht im Forum Posten um nachher noch jemanden zu animieren.

Wollte damit niemandem um seine Vorsicht, gerade mit Elektrizität bringen!


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2012)

*AW: 16jähriger stirbt beim Hantieren mit Computer-Netzteil*

Nach einem Monat sollte das Thema eigentlich für beendet erklärt werden. Sehr viel Sinnvolles wird hier eh nicht mehr zum Besten gegeben. Wer weiter über das Thema Netzteile oder auch Restströme und deren Gefährlichkeit diskutieren möchte, findet im passenden Unterforum einen Laberthread. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gemeiner-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen.html


----------

